# Charity Cut for Interfaith Caregivers-Who is up for the task at hand?



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2011)

Talked to DennyInterfaith last night. He has got a logger that will give Interfaith Caregivers an AWESOME deal on 10 cord loads of oak that is being cut only a few miles from his place. They have enough money raised for 5-6 loads and they will hold the price for up to 10 loads until Sept. Road restrictions won't come off until mid May-so nothing can be hauled until then. I know it is getting to be a busy time of the year but how about another GTG to help Denny git 'er dun!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MN Ripper (Apr 21, 2011)

What time during the summer was Denny guesstimating on cutting it up? 

To me it doesn't matter when, if I've got no plans for that day I'd be glad to drive up and help cut again.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 21, 2011)

Any Ideas on dates yet? Would like to come up again and lend a hand.



Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2011)

The sooner the better-The way the weather has been we will be going from winter directly into summer. Maybe 1 day sometime before the end of May? We cut 5 loads in one day last fall. Can't see why we couldn't do it again!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 21, 2011)

May 28th or 29th would be real good for me! I can bring the skidsteer then.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd love to help. Why do you have to be so far away?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to DennyInterfaith last night. He has got a logger that will give Interfaith Caregivers an AWESOME deal on 10 cord loads of oak that is being cut only a few miles from his place. They have enough money raised for 5-6 loads and they will hold the price for up to 10 loads until Sept. Road restrictions won't come off until mid May-so nothing can be hauled until then. I know it is getting to be a busy time of the year but how about another GTG to help Denny git 'er dun!:msp_thumbsup:


 
You guys are doing a fine thing. Again.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 22, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> May 28th or 29th would be real good for me! I can bring the skidsteer then.


 
That would be great to have the SKIDDIE again. I have no special Memorial Day weekend plans. How about everyone else?


----------



## deadtrees (Apr 22, 2011)

I will come if at all possible. What is Denneys name here or could someone PM me his phone number.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 22, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> May 28th or 29th would be real good for me! I can bring the skidsteer then.


 
That would work for me also cuz I can get a free ride up!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to help. Why do you have to be so far away?


 
Ditto


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 22, 2011)

Wetgunpowder,

Where is this going to be? What day during Memorial weekend are you thinking?? I have some time off around then and if it's not too far away I'd be happy to come over. Let me know..


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 22, 2011)

MNfarmer said:


> Wetgunpowder,
> 
> Where is this going to be? What day during Memorial weekend are you thinking?? I have some time off around then and if it's not too far away I'd be happy to come over. Let me know..


 
Looks like we are planning on Sat May 28th. Denny said they have a garage sale fundraiser going on Friday and Saturday so he may be occupied with that. The cutting site is between Webster and Danbury WI just off WI Hwy 35. Thie is about 30 miles straight east of Hinkley, MN


----------



## MN Ripper (Apr 22, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like we are planning on Sat May 28th. Denny said they have a garage sale fundraiser going on Friday and Saturday so he may be occupied with that. The cutting site is between Webster and Danbury WI just off WI Hwy 35. Thie is about 30 miles straight east of Hinkley, MN


 

Bummer...I'll have to plan on attending the next one Denny has. Our annual trip to visit family in Chester, VA starts Memorial wkd & into the first part of June. Somebody take some pics if you have time!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 23, 2011)

Count me in, with the caveat that if this weather keeps up like this, my buddy may have me ratchet strapped to one of his tractor seats to get crops in. Sure hope we're done by then, though!

Brad and or Crewcab, grab a couple fishing poles with the saws and call it a vacation. Take a couple days and we can get ya some good fishing in. Musky opener is the 28th up here, might as well cut wood that day and let the rookies have their day first.


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 23, 2011)

im in


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone interested in Breakfast at the Mainstreet Cafe in Siren before the cutting? I am going to try to let some of the other guys that help out know what our plans are too.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 23, 2011)

I thinkI can do the date need to check the calendar first.Is this going to be at denny's or at the hunting camp?

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 23, 2011)

This will be at Denny's Place. We will see how may loads they can get hauled in there as soon as the road restrictions come off.


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey gunpowder, turns out I won't be able to make it that day. Sorry! Hopefully be able to make it another time.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 24, 2011)

I should be able to make it up there.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 24, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Anyone interested in Breakfast at the Mainstreet Cafe in Siren before the cutting? I am going to try to let some of the other guys that help out know what our plans are too.


 
Does a one legged duck swim in circles? Ya can't go off cuttin wood on an empty stomach!

WGP do ya have the grand poobah HMFIC of Fat Boy Worldwide Industries Inc Etc talked into this one?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Does a one legged duck swim in circles? Ya can't go off cuttin wood on an empty stomach!
> 
> WGP do ya have the grand poobah HMFIC of Fat Boy Worldwide Industries Inc Etc talked into this one?


 
Gonna need a good breakfast to hold us over until Barb breaks out her fabulous cookies and rolls for 10 o'clock break

Now that the date has been set the grand poop-on of FB Cont. will be notified!


----------



## polkat (Apr 25, 2011)

sounds like a great time, since i missed the last GTG I will try to plead my case with the wife


----------



## kevin j (Apr 25, 2011)

hope so, I made one and missed the last two.
great time, great cause. 
kcj


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 25, 2011)

Breakfast is a must


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2011)

I am filled with agony.

My nephew and godson graduates college that day.

Don't see how I can miss that.


----------



## DennyInterfaith (May 1, 2011)

deadtrees said:


> I will come if at all possible. What is Denneys name here or could someone PM me his phone number.


 
Denny Blodgett
Danbury


----------



## pele55 (May 1, 2011)

*interfaith wood cutting*

i will have to check with work to see if i can make it????? it will be a good time to break in the new toy!!!!! wetgunpowder can bring his helmet!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 1, 2011)

pele55 said:


> i will have to check with work to see if i can make it????? it will be a good time to break in the new toy!!!!! wetgunpowder can bring his helmet!!


 
I'll bring YOUR helmet-and your football too!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

The word I got was that the road restriction may come off on the 9th. Should be able to get some loads in after that.


----------



## longbar (May 1, 2011)

So is May 28th the official day for it? Im gonna defiantly try to get there. Got some out of state turkey hunts planned but hopefully not for the cut day!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

Maybe we will have to have a safety meeting at T-dawgs the night before if we have some out of town people coming.

They have friday night fish fry!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 3, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> They have friday night fish fry!


 
And white russians! (from what I hear)


----------



## wendell (May 3, 2011)

I heard that too from some guy with a red nose and cheeks and a slightly unstable stride.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 3, 2011)

Talked to DENNY this afternoon. Said they have enough funds to get 6 loads of logs delivered by the 28th. He also said there was still alot of unsplit wood that showed up after the snow melted. He is hoping to get that cleaned up before we cut. They are also having their Garage sale fundraiser on Memorial Day weekend at Denny and Barb's house. Should give the shoppers a look at what we do (from a distance of course)


----------



## grandpatractor (May 4, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to DENNY this afternoon. Said they have enough funds to get 6 loads of logs delivered by the 28th. He also said there was still alot of unsplit wood that showed up after the snow melted. He is hoping to get that cleaned up before we cut. They are also having their Garage sale fundraiser on Memorial Day weekend at Denny and Barb's house. Should give the shoppers a look at what we do (from a distance of course)


 With road restrictions going off on the ninth, we should probably clean that stuff up in the next two weekends some time.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 4, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> With road restrictions going off on the ninth, we should probably clean that stuff up in the next two weekends some time.


 
Looks like May 15th is the clean up day and the 28th will be cutting day!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 4, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like May 15th is the clean up day and the 28th will be cutting day!


 
We will be there for both days. Let's see, where are my fiskars?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 4, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe we will have to have a safety meeting at T-dawgs the night before if we have some out of town people coming.
> 
> They have friday night fish fry!


 
Never been to one of those safety meetings yet, might have to go to one. Also can reservations be made at the Grandpatractor Inn?


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 5, 2011)

I will try on the 15th, but the 10 day forecast for that Sun calls for hung over with the possibility of severe hangover. Got a function Saturday afternoon and evening.

28th is chiseled in stone. I'll be up for sure that day.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 8, 2011)

Weather permitting we will meet at the Main Street Cafe in Siren at 7am on Sunday the 15th and go from there!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 13, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Weather permitting we will meet at the Main Street Cafe in Siren at 7am on Sunday the 15th and go from there!


 
According to the forecast it SHOULD be an ideal morning. You know those weathermen are never wrong.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 13, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> According to the forecast it SHOULD be an ideal morning. You know those weathermen are never wrong.


 
I thought they were like chainsaw salesmen-They only lie when their lips move!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (May 13, 2011)

We will be there with a full compliment of fiskars and a couple of saws just in case.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2011)

polkat said:


> sounds like a great time, since i missed the last GTG I will try to plead my case with the wife



Sometimes it's easier to beg for Mercy/forgiveness than it is to get get permission!!!! LOLOL!!!! JK,,, Don't push your luck,,, it is for a great cause just wish I was closer!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 13, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Sometimes it's easier to beg for Mercy/forgiveness than it is to get get permission!!!! LOLOL!!!! JK,,, Don't push your luck,,, it is for a great cause just wish I was closer!!!!


 
Should have lots of pics to share from both days!


----------



## wendell (May 13, 2011)

Have a great time, guys! Sure wish I could be there!

But I'll be hauling out my last 3 cords for 2015 out of the woods so I'll be with you in spirit.

Now, I just need to find a place around here that serves eggs with Hollandaise sauce! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (May 13, 2011)

If anyone needs an new X27 Fiskars to buy an bring with for Sunday the 15th or Saturday the 28th, I know where you can buy one!
Boyd's has a couple in stock right now. Better call though as they seem to sell out rather quickly!


----------



## Thorcw (May 14, 2011)

Unfortunatly my dad moved up his plans for removing a very pesky ash tree so I have to bow out of the 15th Ill be thinking of you guys when im cutting that ash up though


----------



## pele55 (May 15, 2011)

*interfaith wood cutting*

i will be swinging a REAL maul again!! some how the kid thinks i bought the fiskars for him??? KIDS


----------



## grandpatractor (May 15, 2011)

Everything went swell today.We split everything that was buried in snow and ice the last time we were up there. We also split a pretty good pile that Denny had been scrounging up that people had been giving to Interfaith Caregivers.

I have some vids uploading right now and i can put a link up after a bit.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 15, 2011)

Sure had great weather today!
here is a link to the first vid.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YON_rnO2xhM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YON_rnO2xhM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the vid GPT! Thanks go out to all the help today also-especially the teens that volunteered their time today. It is a good feeling to know these young people have a strong commitment to helping others. Must be that good midwestern upbringing that they are getting!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 15, 2011)

Couple more vids

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9loHnlrs4qA?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9loHnlrs4qA?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ZlbygF7M9Y?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ZlbygF7M9Y?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 15, 2011)

Becca said you didn't get enough close ups of A.J.


----------



## wendell (May 15, 2011)

Great job, you guys!! Very, very impressive!!!


----------



## longbar (May 16, 2011)

Looks like you guys had some fun!!!

Also looks like you got your exercise for the week too!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 16, 2011)

I hereby apologize for being a drunken boozehound. My GF says I should have been good last night and gone today too. Something seems slightly wrong there, but I can't say for sure...

I will be there on the 28th for sure!

Denny - can you use some poplar? I have 2+ cords I cut at my brother's new house, and I sure don't need it. I'll haul it up already split if you want it.


BTW - I noticed none of the video showed Fat Boy actually working. Was he a bit green behind the gills?


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2011)

FB messed up his lower back when we lifted the Timberwolf splitter into my truck so he was demoted to splitter operator for the day. Enough of the splitting and piling-BRING ON SOME LOGS AND CUTTING!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2011)

*Roll call!*

Just got off the phone with Denny-Six loads delivered today that averaged almost 12 cord per load=71.3 cord of oak logs to cut on Sat May 28th. Denny doesn't think it can happen-so who is in to help prove him wrong?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## grandpatractor (May 16, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Just got off the phone with Denny-Six loads delivered today that averaged almost 12 cord per load=71.3 cord of oak logs to cut on Sat May 28th. Denny doesn't think it can happen-so who is in to help prove him wrong?:msp_thumbsup:


 
1- J.D.
2-Mikey
3- Boyd


----------



## grandpatractor (May 16, 2011)

Maybe I can run up after work and take a video of the log piles so guys can see what we are up against. 
I'll do it tomorrow! It's supposed to be nice again.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe I can run up after work and take a video of the log piles so guys can see what we are up against.
> I'll do it tomorrow! It's supposed to be nice again.


 
He says it is quite a mountian of wood! Barb was gonna try to e-mail me some pics and try to download them here. I like your video idea better!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 16, 2011)

He's just looking for another excuse to put more miles on his bike.


----------



## pele55 (May 16, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> 1- J.D.
> 2-Mikey
> 3- Boyd


 4 pele55


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 16, 2011)

Sign me up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> He's just looking for another excuse to put more miles on his bike.


 
Maybe he can ride to Dresser and take some pics for Becca!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 17, 2011)

I'm in on the 28th. 7300 has been warming up on some popple, I think it's hungry for some oak!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 17, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe I can run up after work and take a video of the log piles so guys can see what we are up against.
> I'll do it tomorrow! It's supposed to be nice again.


 
opcorn:


----------



## grandpatractor (May 17, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> opcorn:


 
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s7Dzk_P0aUw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s7Dzk_P0aUw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2011)

Just how do you attack a pile like that?

Cut them on the pile? Sawbucks? Held in the skid steer claws?

Looks ambitious for a couple of days!

Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor (May 17, 2011)

1- J.D.
2-Mikey
3- Boyd
4-pele55
5-GrizzlyAdams86
6-Steve NW
7-HeavyFuel
8-Deadtrees

We are going to need some more help the way it looks. 
Denny is going to have the grill up and running for dinner and some women will be making some salads and such. We plan on just eating on the trailer like this last weekend. 
I will probably bring a couple of picnic tables along on the skidsteer trailer too.
Put the word out boys.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 17, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Just how do you attack a pile like that?
> 
> Cut them on the pile? Sawbucks? Held in the skid steer claws?
> 
> ...


 
We have a system. The skidsteer pick the logs off the pile and places them in half a dozen or so small piles and a couple of guys work on each small pile. Just keep dumping a few at a time on each pile and the piles just keep growing . This way the logs stay off the ground and on top of already cut wood and keeps the chains out of the dirt. Also makes it easier by not having to hand throw a bunch of wood around. As the pile get real big the logs are just dropped on the side of the pile and cut up there.
Jace Luedtke did an excellent job of piling them in there and leaving the end open to just grab from. Makes the skidsteer operators job a lot easier.

Also most of the splitting will be done later on after the piles get moved into stacked area. If we get done early we can start splitting.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 17, 2011)

*Omg!!!*

Looks like we have our work cut out for us! (No pun intended!):msp_ohmy:


----------



## deadtrees (May 17, 2011)

*Wow*

That is a lot of log. I will be there. 
Deadtrees


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the video GPT. My back is starting to get sore just looking at it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MN Ripper (May 17, 2011)

Wow what log stacking! Boy do I wish I wasn't out of town that week...what a blast.


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2011)

Might have to come see that 'system' if I can make it.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 17, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Might have to come see that 'system' if I can make it.
> 
> Philbert


 
Whoever is in the skidsteer will be kept busy!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 17, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Whoever is in the skidsteer will be kept busy!


 
Yup I think I know who that will be most of the time. 
Anyone interested in a safety meeting on Friday night. Either at my shop or T-dawgs.

Also just a reminder that we'll meet for breakfast at Mainstreet cafe in Siren at 7 and Denny's at 8 on the 28th.


----------



## wendell (May 17, 2011)

Well, I think it will end up putting me on the road for about 800 miles that weekend but I can't turn down being part of a challenge like this.

I'm in!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 17, 2011)

1- J.D.
2-Mikey
3- Boyd
4-pele55
5-GrizzlyAdams86
6-Steve NW
7-HeavyFuel
8-Deadtrees
9-wendell


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 18, 2011)

Hope Barb is making a LOT of cookies. That pile is gonna take some energy!

Probably gonna drop the 5100 off for fuel lines tomorrow or the next day, it looks like mostly smaller stuff in the pile, and it's always nice to have a backup for the 7300 anyway. (Yeah, I've been putting off fixing it for too long already...)

Gonna post about this over in firewood just in case there are some over there that don't read the chainsaw pages regularly.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 18, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, I think it will end up putting me on the road for about 800 miles that weekend but I can't turn down being part of a challenge like this.
> 
> I'm in!


 
Tell Russ he is more than welcome to come along again!


----------



## longbar (May 19, 2011)

I think I can make it too. Are Dolmar saws required for this cut?????


----------



## wendell (May 19, 2011)

Yes






:msp_wink:


----------



## longbar (May 19, 2011)

wendell said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just hacked/ported my Kita so I might be able to make noodles as fast as you now!!!!!:msp_smile:


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 19, 2011)

longbar said:


> I think I can make it too. Are Dolmar saws required for this cut?????


 
Not required-But highly recommended!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Wife'nHubby (May 19, 2011)

Just a piggy-back here: If anyone is leaving from or going through the Milwaukee area with an empty pickup or trailer I've got a EarthStove woodstove that needs transportation up to GrandpaTractor.

Shari


----------



## Beefie (May 19, 2011)

I have been saving my pennies for putting fuel in the big Dodge, Lord willing if I have enough funds I could make it up. Plus The 090G is running now and need too do some testing. I don't now if I will have the funds for fuel thow. I made the mistake of selling the little silver bullet, got 40 miles too the gallon with that little car with just shy of 249,000 miles on it.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (May 20, 2011)

Beefie said:


> I have been saving my pennies for putting fuel in the big Dodge, Lord willing if I have enough funds I could make it up. Plus The 090G is running now and need too do some testing. I don't now if I will have the funds for fuel thow. I made the mistake of selling the little silver bullet, got 40 miles too the gallon with that little car with just shy of 249,000 miles on it.
> 
> Beefie


 
I'll throw in a $25 BP gift card if you can make it here.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 20, 2011)

1- J.D.
2-Mikey
3- Boyd
4-pele55
5-GrizzlyAdams86
6-Steve NW
7-HeavyFuel
8-Deadtrees
9-wendell 
10-longbar
11-Beefie
12-Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 20, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll throw in a $25 BP gift card if you can make it here.


 
+1


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 20, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll throw in a $25 BP gift card if you can make it here.


 
+2 & I'll pickup your tab at T-Dawgs if you make it Friday night


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 20, 2011)

Had a "smart on" today- What if we put a little GTG spin on this and say the 1st hour of cutting has to be done with our "tired-iron." No saws with a chain brake allowed for the first hour of work???:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2011)

You guys are certainly a great bunch offering those of us traveling from a distance your gas cards. 

I liked the tired iron idea. I need to get some more run time on that 1-50.


----------



## longbar (May 20, 2011)

wendell said:


> You guys are certainly a great bunch offering those of us traveling from a distance your gas cards.


 
x2 You guys are awesome.

Anyone gonna have a "stock" Kita 84cc BB I can compare my ported one too?


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2011)

GPT does.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 20, 2011)

wendell said:


> You guys are certainly a great bunch offering those of us traveling from a distance your gas cards.
> 
> I liked the tired iron idea. I need to get some more run time on that 1-50.


 
well we did offer them to Beefie.......................


----------



## pele55 (May 21, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Had a "smart on" today- What if we put a little GTG spin on this and say the 1st hour of cutting has to be done with our "tired-iron." No saws with a chain brake allowed for the first hour of work???:msp_scared:


 
i get the 621 jonsered


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 21, 2011)

My $25 to Wendy, double if he goes down to Milwaukee and gets the stove Shari wants to get up here.

How late will safety be discussed Fri? Have to work Fri night, guessing good saw operators will be in bed long before I can get there at +-midnight30...Probably means HeavyFuel will still be going 

Seriously, had a chat with my camper owning buddies tonight, they want to go camping at Couderay this weekend, told em I was booked Sat and would meet them there, anyone wanting an overnight road trip home is welcome (they know who you guys are and what we're doing).


----------



## wendell (May 21, 2011)

I would go get the stove but with all the miles I gotta go to my nephew's graduation on Sunday, I'd need to take out a loan to bring the truck. :msp_sad:


----------



## wendell (May 21, 2011)

pele55 said:


> i get the 621 jonsered


 
Is that my 621 you want to use?


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 21, 2011)

wendell said:


> Is that my 621 you want to use?


 
NO! He wants to use mine-oops I mean the shelf queen at the shop!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 21, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Had a "smart on" today- What if we put a little GTG spin on this and say the 1st hour of cutting has to be done with our "tired-iron." No saws with a chain brake allowed for the first hour of work???:msp_scared:




Sounds like a good way to make a long day even longer 

I talked a friend of mine near there into letting me use his New Holland tractor with a loader and pallet forks so we have a back up in case the skiddy springs a leak. That way I wont be tempted to run to the bar during any unforseen downtime.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 21, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sounds like a good way to make a long day even longer
> 
> I talked a friend of mine near there into letting me use his New Holland tractor with a loader and pallet forks so we have a back up in case the skiddy springs a leak. That way I wont be tempted to run to the bar during any unforseen downtime.


 
Bob Newman also mentioned bringing his Deere compact tractor with a grapple on the bucket for a back-up. Maybe we should keep the tired iron cut until the end of the day (if we still have enough lead in our pencils to do it!):bang:


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 22, 2011)

Don't make me put something red on the trailer just to make sure we have a running machine!

If the 271 Oly doesn't qualify as "tired iron", I aint coming. That old saw has kept me from freezing to death since the early 80s - I dont remember what model of old McC dad had before that, but I know it was yeller.

If need be, I think I can get a C series Homey or maybe the 1-51n running, but I'd rather run what I grew up on.

Rideshare is way up in the air right now, buddies want me to meet em up north for the weekend, but I think I may stay home instead. PS, anyone who likes getting stuck in the mud can follow me home, have a red tractor or 3 to pull ya out later. Camping is available.


----------



## pele55 (May 22, 2011)

*621*



wendell said:


> Is that my 621 you want to use?


 that would be MY 621 at Boyd,s


----------



## SmallTreecutter (May 22, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> 1- J.D.
> 2-Mikey
> 3- Boyd
> 4-pele55
> ...


 
GPT - looks like you're counting bodies to see if we can get those stacks of wood cut up. Count me in - I rode with WGP the last 2 splitting days and am looking forward to more than just knocking a few trees down with my 510. WGP - it's possible that I can bring a kid along, would you have room?


----------



## Beefie (May 22, 2011)

You guys just about have me convinced too come up , Since I would be bringing the truck. I would have room for a stove along with a bunch of saws. Lets see if I can make this happen with shari.

Heavy is the loft still available for friday night, I can't come up and not do a Friday night Saftey league meeting.:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (May 22, 2011)

SmallTreecutter said:


> GPT - looks like you're counting bodies to see if we can get those stacks of wood cut up. Count me in - I rode with WGP the last 2 splitting days and am looking forward to more than just knocking a few trees down with my 510. WGP - it's possible that I can bring a kid along, would you have room?


Gotcha 

1- J.D.
2-Mikey
3- Boyd
4-pele55
5-GrizzlyAdams86
6-Steve NW
7-HeavyFuel
8-Deadtrees
9-wendell
10-longbar
11-Beefie
12-Philbert 
13-SmallTreecutter
14-Thor


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 22, 2011)

SmallTreecutter said:


> GPT - looks like you're counting bodies to see if we can get those stacks of wood cut up. Count me in - I rode with WGP the last 2 splitting days and am looking forward to more than just knocking a few trees down with my 510. WGP - it's possible that I can bring a kid along, would you have room?


 
Should be room. Welcome to AS! Newbie rep sent.


----------



## Beefie (May 22, 2011)

I will see if I can get Friday off, Might have too finally swing by Boyds shop for a visit. If I recall it is a 6 or 7 hour drive for me, will have to double check the gps. Now I am looking forward to the weekend again.


Beefie


----------



## teascouts (May 23, 2011)

SmallTreecutter said:


> GPT - looks like you're counting bodies to see if we can get those stacks of wood cut up. Count me in - I rode with WGP the last 2 splitting days and am looking forward to more than just knocking a few trees down with my 510. WGP - it's possible that I can bring a kid along, would you have room?


 
welcome rep


----------



## Thorcw (May 23, 2011)

Ill be there


----------



## Beefie (May 23, 2011)

Well I have off on Friday now. I will finally be able to see Boyds shop, Maybe I will try one of those domars and see what all the hype is about:hmm3grin2orange:.I think I will leave mid morning, should give me plenty of travel time.


Beefie


----------



## longbar (May 23, 2011)

So do we have any big wood to cut? I have a long bar!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (May 23, 2011)

Sorry, if it is like last time, just a whole lot of pecker poles.

But, you can be like JD and cut a bunch at a time!


----------



## Philbert (May 24, 2011)

Waiting to hear about Minneapolis tornado response - if they let volunteers in the city that may have to take precedence. Otherwise, will still try to attend.

Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor (May 24, 2011)

longbar said:


> So do we have any big wood to cut? I have a long bar!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


I like the longer bar so I don't have to bend over, easier on my back.



Philbert said:


> Waiting to hear about Minneapolis tornado response - if they let volunteers in the city that may have to take precedence. Otherwise, will still try to attend.
> 
> Philbert


That is understandable Philbert. We have some friends down near there and I have to find out if they need any help with trees.
We may head down Sunday or Monday.


----------



## longbar (May 24, 2011)

Its almost go time boys....Time to cut up some pecker holes!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 25, 2011)

longbar said:


> Its almost go time boys....Time to cut up some pecker holes!!!!


 
Don't feel bad about the drive, I have to go from here to south of you to Lewiston then back up so I will have twice the miles you get to put on.


----------



## wendell (May 25, 2011)

You're going to Idaho this week?!?


----------



## longbar (May 25, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Don't feel bad about the drive, I have to go from here to south of you to Lewiston then back up so I will have twice the miles you get to put on.


 
Youll be in my backyard! I could use some wood chips for my garden Im not too worried about the drive. Just gotta avoid TC's rush hour's!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 26, 2011)

Looks like I'll be coming up solo - headed over to Couderay after we're done cutting.

See y'all at the diner Sat morning! Weather guessers (in this case weather.com) say rain late Saturday, let's hope we get it knocked out before we get too soaked.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 26, 2011)

What time does the safty meeting start at? I get off work at 2 and just head up that way right after work.


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

I think Beefie and I will be showing up at Boyd's sometime in the afternoon to heckle the help. Then we'll probably get a bite to eat and then commence being safe.


----------



## Beefie (May 26, 2011)

Hey griz meeting starts soon as thor shows up , he is the only one we need to worry about:hmm3grin2orange:. I should be on the road in the A.M. on friday, may have a few stops on the way up. Does anyone have boyds address for the shop, I am going to swing buy and see if I can sell all his lawnmowers on him:hmm3grin2orange:.16 hours and I will be on the road. Can't wait


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (May 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> I think Beefie and I will be showing up at Boyd's sometime in the afternoon to heckle the help. Then we'll probably get a bite to eat and then commence being safe.


 
Well It looks like it will be a good time , I didn't no you were coming up on friday as well. GPT,Boyd , And Pela, are going to have there hand s full when we show up.

Beefie


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Does anyone have boyds address for the shop,


 
Doesn't do you any good as every map puts him in the wrong place. Just get to Dresser, head south on 35 and he will be on your left in a building that looks like this.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 26, 2011)

Longbar, what time do you plan on being in the area?


----------



## longbar (May 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Longbar, what time do you plan on being in the area?


 
Im gonna try and leave here by 1 so probably about 4-5. If I can Im gonna stop by Boyds also but not sure if Ill make it.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 26, 2011)

longbar said:


> Im gonna try and leave here by 1 so probably about 4-5. If I can Im gonna stop by Boyds also but not sure if Ill make it.


 
If you leave at 1, you will make it there easily by 4. Unless you take the long way!:msp_confused:


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> Doesn't do you any good as every map puts him in the wrong place. Just get to Dresser, head south on 35 and he will be on your left in a building that looks like this.


 
When we moved to the new location in 2007 they switched the address from Osceola to Dresser. Mapquest has us located south of St Croix Falls near the entrance to Interstate Park:bang: Everyone drive safe and will see you tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 26, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Looks like I'll be coming up solo - headed over to Couderay after we're done cutting.
> 
> See y'all at the diner Sat morning! Weather guessers (in this case weather.com) say rain late Saturday, let's hope we get it knocked out before we get too soaked.


 
Don't forget the camera this time!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Beefie (May 26, 2011)

Wetgunpowder emptey your pm box.


Beefie


----------



## pele55 (May 26, 2011)

*coming to Boyd's*

look for 4 guys sitting in lawn chairs out front drinking beer!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 26, 2011)

pele55 said:


> look for 4 guys sitting in lawn chairs out front drinking beer!!!!


 
Those guys are showing up kind of late, You must not have told them you have steaks on the grill every Friday at NOON! whoops....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 26, 2011)

I keep forgetting Longbar hasn't met you guys at Boyd's yet. He might just turn around and head home Friday afternoon!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: Ya, these guys actually FIX things for a living???


----------



## longbar (May 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Those guys are showing up kind of late, You must not have told them you have steaks on the grill every Friday at NOON! whoops....


 
No Lobster?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 26, 2011)

longbar said:


> No Lobster?


 
It keeps outsmarting them.


----------



## pele55 (May 26, 2011)

*coming to Boyd's*

our frill is broken... fridge is ok tho


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 26, 2011)

pele55 said:


> our frill is broken... fridge is ok tho


 
so is your keyboard


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Those guys are showing up kind of late, You must not have told them you have steaks on the grill every Friday at NOON! whoops....


 
Steaks, I thought it was always greasy pizza!


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> so is your keyboard


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## longbar (May 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> so is your keyboard


 
burn!!!!


----------



## pele55 (May 26, 2011)

*coming to Boyd's*

grill!! we can't cook.. keyboard is fine.. my fat little fingers don't work!! it is past my bedtime


----------



## longbar (May 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It keeps outsmarting them.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 27, 2011)

Lemme try to get a map to Boyd's to work. Hope the green arrow is gonna show. 

By Wisconnie directions, if coming from the north, if you get to Augies Woodhill bar on the left, you've gone too far. If going north on 35, and you get to the Trap Rock bar on the left, you've gone too far. Pull in the parking lot and look across the road and you'll see the shop.

If you're still lost, pull into the first tavern you find and call 715 294 3014 and ask if they have a limo service 

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=45.346994,-92.638979&amp;num=1&amp;sll=45.224052,-92.552061&amp;sspn=0.143895,0.16888&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=45.348405,-92.624874&amp;spn=0.065871,0.156384&amp;z=13&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=45.346994,-92.638979&amp;num=1&amp;sll=45.224052,-92.552061&amp;sspn=0.143895,0.16888&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=45.348405,-92.624874&amp;spn=0.065871,0.156384&amp;z=13&amp;source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## wendell (May 27, 2011)

You can tell someone is from Wisconsin when the directions they give you include at least one bar. 

Heading out in a bit, see you all soon!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 27, 2011)

The crew is here-Hopefully the weather will hold................


----------



## wendell (May 28, 2011)

From the safety meeting:

"Our saws are sharp and our brains are dull." Heavyfuel


----------



## grandpatractor (May 28, 2011)

Safety meeting done-heading for bed!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 28, 2011)

See you in the morning Steve


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 28, 2011)

Home from work, time for a short nap and I should be headed that way by about 6.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 28, 2011)

*Mission Accomplished!!*

Little over 8 1/2 hours later and 72 cord blocked up! Plenty of pics and video to follow (If anyone has any energy left to post them):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (May 28, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Little over 8 1/2 hours later and 72 cord blocked up! Plenty of pics and video to follow (If anyone has any energy left to post them):hmm3grin2orange:


 
I found a little energy. 
Got Pele55 running his new 6400. Don't let Larry see this.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EquHK-xGzF8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EquHK-xGzF8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Philbert (May 28, 2011)

*Unbelievable!!

Great Job!!

*Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor (May 28, 2011)

Had a little bit more energy after the cutting when we got back to my place.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Cu2xdf6kPw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Cu2xdf6kPw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3XM7we99nWQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3XM7we99nWQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## longbar (May 29, 2011)

Thanks again J.D. for letting me stay at your place. And Thanks Boyd for breakfast.

It was good times for sure. That was a heck of alot of wood and my saws and me need a break. If you come across any more of those caramel rolls send them my way! Speaking of caramel roll.....

Im goin to bed.............


----------



## grandpatractor (May 29, 2011)

longbar said:


> Thanks again J.D. for letting me stay at your place. And Thanks Boyd for breakfast.
> 
> It was good times for sure. That was a heck of alot of wood and my saws and me need a break. If you come across any more of those caramel rolls send them my way! Speaking of caramel roll.....
> 
> Im goin to bed.............


 
Anytime Erik, glad that you could make it up.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Quick video of the operation in process. Nothing like the sound of a dozen or so saws singing a a song:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3hP7pVD_pGo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Pics coming if I don't fall back asleep. When I got home tonight, it was Aleve, a big glass of water, and a cheesy movie that I might have seen 5 minutes of before I crashed out for a while. I was beat, but I thoroughly enjoyed myself today!

Thanks to everyone at Interfaith for giving us the opportunity to play and feel good about doing it, and for some of the best home cooking around! The coolers got a workout today, tons of Gatorade and water got recycled through our sweat glands! The weather cooperated fully, it was a bit wet when we pulled in this morning, but sunshine all day, and maybe 70° for a high, with a good breeze to keep us cool.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Some people pics:



























More to come tomorrow sometime...back to nappy time!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Pics of the setup:

View from the east side:






The west or "big" side, note that the pile is twice the height of the skidloader:






HeavyFuel and Grandpatractor took turns running the skidloader, hauling the logs from the stack to half a dozen or so cutting sites where hungry chainsaws were waiting:











We usually had 2 guys to a cutting location, it helped to have one cutting and the other repositioning the logs once in a while, otherwise one would start at each end and meet in the middle.






More to come shortly.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 29, 2011)

Looking good Steve! Glad you got a pic with the Skiddy next to the pile to get an idea of how BIG it really was!!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Pics watching the pile dwindle from the small side:





















Finishing it off, the skiddy popped a hydraulic hose JUST before we finished, no biggie.






Still got more coming.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Watchin the big side get smaller:
















Wetgunpowder whittling the last stick down to size:






View of the piles of firewood left in the aftermath. Wendell has a video tour that will do it better justice. It is a LOT of wood! Denny now has about 120 cords on site, 50+ cords split, and what we cut yesterday. Denny says their needs are covered for a year or a bit more with that.






Still not done yet...


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 29, 2011)

*wendell*

Last seen heading south around 5pm. No word yet of his whereabouts!:msp_scared:


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

A special treat yesterday afternoon, Beefie brought his 090G along, and when we were done, he put it in wood for the first time in it's life. It's previous career was as an ice cutter on Lake Winnebago, cutting holes for sturgeon spearing. It was an impressive beast for sure, and the guys and gals from Interfaith got a huge kick out of the show.





















That's all I've got. I regret that I didn't get pics of the "Arboristsite Youth Auxiliary", and their ringleader Michael aka Cinnamon Roll. Hopefully someone else has pics of those guys. They were busting their tails all day stacking and trying to wear out Grandpatractor's collection of Fiskars splitting axes. They were not successful 

Once again, THANK YOU to everyone involved, from the logger to the ladies making sure we had plenty of sweet stuff to eat through the day. A project like Denny has undertaken takes a ton of people and work to be successful, and we were happy to do our little part.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 29, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Once again, THANK YOU to everyone involved, from the logger to the ladies making sure we had plenty of sweet stuff to eat through the day. A project like Denny has undertaken takes a ton of people and work to be successful, and we were happy to do our little part.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 29, 2011)

Most of the way through the pics, to the tune of "Lions and tigers and bears..."

I started going, "Dolmars, Huskies, and Stihls...oh my!"


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Most of the way through the pics, to the tune of "Lions and tigers and bears..."
> 
> I started going, "Dolmars, Huskies, and Stihls...oh my!"


 
To rephrase a Ron White line, we didn't know how many saws it was gonna take to do this, but we knew how many we were gonna use!

:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:

I went through 5 tanks of fuel on the 7300, and one in the 5100. I'd guess probably about 50 saws got put to work at some point yesterday.


----------



## deadtrees (May 29, 2011)

*090g*

I like the vids of the 090 at JD's place. Because of chain speed, it does not throw chips as far as a new saw, but it will sure bury your foot in chips. I had a good day with a great bunch of guys. Nice photos also.
Wayne


----------



## grandpatractor (May 29, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> To rephrase a Ron White line, we didn't know how many saws it was gonna take to do this, but we knew how many we were gonna use!
> 
> :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:
> 
> I went through 5 tanks of fuel on the 7300, and one in the 5100. I'd guess probably about 50 saws got put to work at some point yesterday.


 
Yup and the vice on the back of my truck seemed to have a saw in it getting sharpened most of the day.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 29, 2011)

*Thank you all*

Made it home ok last night. Still a litte sore from yesterday yet. But thank you to all who helped out. Grandpatractor, Wetgunpowder, Denny, everybody thank you for everything. Had plenty of fun over the weekend. Used the 2100CD the most, ran about 3 tanks of gas (1 qt gas tank) though it, the most that has probably run through it in a long time. Got some pic's see if I can get them put here sometime soon.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 29, 2011)

Thorcw said:


> Ill be there


 
Or maybe not.

Reports are that thor was last seen at a garage sale outside Taylors Falls trying to haggle down the price of a wild thingy! Guess grandma drives a dang hard bargain :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 29, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I totally agree!


 
+1


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 29, 2011)

Now all we have to do is split it all! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Beefie (May 29, 2011)

Well I made it back, 617 miles and only one tank of diesel 32 gallons worth. It was good seeing everyone again, and nice to meet some new folks too. Heavyfuel let me sleep in the loft again, sure feels good when you can just wake up and start sawing instead of driving 5.5 hours first. Thanks J.D., Boyd , And John for all there help to get this together. Thank you denny for all the great food, I no Iwill be back again when it is needed.


Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 30, 2011)

Anyone hear from Wendell yet? Doesn't look like he's been on since Friday night. Hope he's just off enjoying the weekend.


----------



## longbar (May 30, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone hear from Wendell yet? Doesn't look like he's been on since Friday night. Hope he's just off enjoying the weekend.


 
I dont think they have WiFi in Iowa yet!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 30, 2011)

*pics*

The first of the pictures, from the Friday night safety meeting, HeavyFuel and longbar getting the skidloader unstuck (beefie got it out with his truck)







The piles Saturday morning before we started.










We had pretty good-sized piles of rounds before too long, here's Steve (Steve NW WI) sizing one up.






The piles by about lunchtime.






More pics coming


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 30, 2011)

*more pics*

The piles of rounds were by lunchtime.






Some people pics, first is Steve NW WI with a Dolmar






Next is Grandpatractor w/ a Dolmar and some of the "Arboristsite Youth Brigade" splitting and stacking in the background.






Wendell with a J-red, deadtrees is behind Wendell






Pele55 sharping and a local (??) inspecting a fiskars.






Still more to come.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 30, 2011)

*More pics*

WetGunPowder, ???, and Beefie shooting the breeze.






The bigger of the 2 piles, about the afternoon break.






WetGunPowder and ??? attacking the smaller pile from the other side.






Grandpatractor and Beefie cutting while deadtrees waits for more logs.






Wendell still at it.






Still more to come.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 30, 2011)

??? is Jacob-HEAVYFUEL's son and the hardest working 17 year old you'll ever find!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 30, 2011)

*more pics*

HeavyFuel keeping the cutters supplied with wood.










Finally, all done.














Still a few pics left.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 30, 2011)

*Last pics*

WetGunPowder cutting the last log. Don't have a name for the other fellow.






After finishing up, Beefie brought out the 090G for some cuttin'. 






It was almost as tall or taller than most people. 






All finished with the pictures. Waiting for the next cutting event. And again, a big thank you to all involved.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 30, 2011)

Nice job on the pictures guys!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 30, 2011)

WoW!  Some nice hard work there! Great work everyone!

I do wish I could have been there! Will try to make other events.

Grandpatractor....thanks for the labor-saver skidsteer! How's your wife doing?


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2011)

longbar said:


> I dont think they have WiFi in Iowa yet!


 
I'm sure they do but definitely not at my parents. :msp_tongue:

882 miles and countless cups of coffee and I have returned! 

Getting to Boyd's on Friday:

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R1Oq-VQbpmM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R1Oq-VQbpmM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2011)

The gang is here and it is time for the pre-Safety meeting

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SiOLp_oHJHE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SiOLp_oHJHE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2011)

Getting started on Saturday. Unfortunately, I didn't know there was a second pile of logs when I was making the video (of course that was probably a good thing!).

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5uxAKzIoBw8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5uxAKzIoBw8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 30, 2011)

Glad to see you made it back to civilization wendell! Thought maybe you and those gas cards had fallen into enemy hands! Or you was off looking for a good chiropractor!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DennyInterfaith (May 30, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Denny Blodgett
> Danbury


 
Someone wanted our address
Denny Blodgett
596 Hayden Lake Road
Danbury, WI 54830
71555-656-7051


----------



## DennyInterfaith (May 30, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Someone wanted our address
> Denny Blodgett
> 7596 Hayden Lake Road
> Danbury, WI 54830
> 715-656-7051


 
There, I got it right.


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2011)

Well, I decided I would be a little productive this afternoon so I drove to the office to get my saws out of my wife's car and bring them home to get them all cleaned up. Seems that I didn't quite get the tailgate latched so on the 3/4 mile drive back to my house, the tailgate opened and I am now no longer the proud owner of a 346 or a 395. I was back over my path within 3 minutes and they were already gone.

I already have an ad up on CL so hopefully a good Samaritan found them. Man, I am bummed.


----------



## mdavlee (May 30, 2011)

Ouch that sucks for sure. Hopefully they will turn up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, I decided I would be a little productive this afternoon so I drove to the office to get my saws out of my wife's car and bring them home to get them all cleaned up. Seems that I didn't quite get the tailgate latched so on the 3/4 mile drive back to my house, the tailgate opened and I am now no longer the proud owner of a 346 or a 395. I was back over my path within 3 minutes and they were already gone.
> 
> I already have an ad up on CL so hopefully a good Samaritan found them. Man, I am bummed.



What a terrible way to end a great weekend-Hopefully someone will return them


----------



## DennyInterfaith (May 30, 2011)

What an incredible day! You guys never cease to amaze us. Interfaith Caregivers cannot thank you enough for all you have done for us. It is because of you gentlemen that our program is so successful and continuing to grow. Several "tours" of the worksite were given on Sunday and Monday to people who didn't want to stop on Saturday and disturb the effort. I just love talking about the Arborists and your unbelievable efforts. I will never ever again suggest a task is insurmountable!!! 

The efforts you put in, the distances you travel, the good natured fun, all makes for great memories. 

Thank you all again for everything you have done for our group. Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County salutes you!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, I decided I would be a little productive this afternoon so I drove to the office to get my saws out of my wife's car and bring them home to get them all cleaned up. Seems that I didn't quite get the tailgate latched so on the 3/4 mile drive back to my house, the tailgate opened and I am now no longer the proud owner of a 346 or a 395. I was back over my path within 3 minutes and they were already gone.
> 
> I already have an ad up on CL so hopefully a good Samaritan found them. Man, I am bummed.


 
wendell

SORRY to hear of you loosing two saws! There's not much I can do....but as a group.......anyone thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 30, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> wendell
> 
> SORRY to hear of you loosing two saws! There's not much I can do....but as a group.......anyone thinking what I'm thinking?


 
I was thinking the same thing-only a different shade of orange/red!


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, guys, but for the moment I'm really holding out for someone having them and they will turn up as soon as they think to check CL.

I suppose I should file a police report?


----------



## grandpatractor (May 30, 2011)

Steve, so sorry to hear about the saws. I hope a nice guy gets them back to you. At least you didn't loose the two Hot Rods.
Still not a good deal.:msp_sad:


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 30, 2011)

Bum deal wendell, hope your lost children find their way home.

A police report, and maybe a want ad in the paper sure ain't gonna hurt.

If ya have the S/Ns for em, post em up and we will keep a group eye out for ya.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 30, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> What an incredible day! You guys never cease to amaze us. Interfaith Caregivers cannot thank you enough for all you have done for us. It is because of you gentlemen that our program is so successful and continuing to grow. Several "tours" of the worksite were given on Sunday and Monday to people who didn't want to stop on Saturday and disturb the effort. I just love talking about the Arborists and your unbelievable efforts. I will never ever again suggest a task is insurmountable!!!
> 
> The efforts you put in, the distances you travel, the good natured fun, all makes for great memories.
> 
> Thank you all again for everything you have done for our group. Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County salutes you!!!!!!!


 
Denny, I think a good time was had by all. I think everyone slept pretty good that night.

As Marty's signature says, "we didn't know it couldn't be done" so we just did it.

Make sure you give Barb our love!


----------



## Beefie (May 30, 2011)

Wow that sucks Steve, I hope they turn up soon. What A way to end A weekend. I will watch for them up here on CL.


Beefie


----------



## Chris J. (May 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, I decided I would be a little productive this afternoon so I drove to the office to get my saws out of my wife's car and bring them home to get them all cleaned up. *Seems that I didn't quite get the tailgate latched so on the 3/4 mile drive back to my house, the tailgate opened and I am now no longer the proud owner of a 346 or a 395. I was back over my path within 3 minutes and they were already gone*.
> 
> I already have an ad up on CL so hopefully a good Samaritan found them. Man, I am bummed.




Steve, I sure hope that your saws were found by a honest person, and they are returned to you.


----------



## Gologit (May 30, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Steve, I sure hope that your saws were found by a honest person, and they are returned to you.


 
Yup.


----------



## longbar (May 30, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Wow that sucks Steve, I hope they turn up soon. What A way to end A weekend. I will watch for them up here on CL.


 
X2 I got ya covered here.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 31, 2011)

Great post guys filled with some good video and pics of course.
I really want to send out props to all who made the trip .
Just shows the type of character some members here have!
It truly give me the chills to see what y'all accomplished working together!

Very nice thing you guys did...WTG!


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jun 1, 2011)

longbar said:


> Thanks again J.D. for letting me stay at your place. And Thanks Boyd for breakfast.
> 
> It was good times for sure. That was a heck of alot of wood and my saws and me need a break. If you come across any more of those caramel rolls send them my way! Speaking of caramel roll.....
> 
> Im goin to bed.............


 
Eric, send address, I will see that you get caramel rolls. Thanks for everything, Barb


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 1, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Eric, send address, I will see that you get caramel rolls. Thanks for everything, Barb


 
Watch out what you commit to here-You could be sending them rolls half way around the country!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jun 1, 2011)

Good news!! Got a call this afternoon by the guy who picked up my saws. He had called the police but they said they couldn't help unless he wanted to turn them over to them. Gotta love the big city. I guess filling out that police report sure did a lot of good.

Then he's been checking the paper the last couple days and then thought today to check CL. Unfortunately, he lives almost 2 hours north of here so they aren't back in my possession yet. I'm breathing easier but won't be completely at ease until they are back home.

Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## wendell (Jun 1, 2011)

Ditto on the caramel rolls!! My grandmother was famous for her caramel suckers and the caramel on those rolls is the closest I have come to that taste since she passed away.

I'd make the drive just to get some more of them!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 2, 2011)

Wendell, good to hear your boys are on their way back. I hope they don't have too bad of a case of road rash.

NOW GET OUT THERE AND FIX THE LATCH ON THAT TAILGATE!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 2, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Wendell, good to hear your boys are on their way back.
> 
> NOW GET OUT THERE AND FIX THE LATCH ON THAT TAILGATE!


 
+1 on each count!

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Jun 2, 2011)

Was able to go pick up the saws last night and feared the worst but both of them are fine. The 346 just has a few scratches on the handle where it hit and the 395 landed on its filter cover and you can just make out an impact line.

I think the latch is fine, it was more a problem with the latcher who did have the appropriate umph in his closing effort in his road weary state. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in getting the final videos up. I was having trouble getting them off my camera.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GE8GBsT1DZ8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GE8GBsT1DZ8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QXu9HB-snk?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QXu9HB-snk?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## wendell (Jun 2, 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0OyvtIHwoc8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0OyvtIHwoc8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

And the big finale, where Griz proves he does make a better door than a window. :msp_biggrin:

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3WeZrEkDWQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3WeZrEkDWQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

I need to learn how to stop recording in HD. They took forever to load last night.

Thanks again to everyone who helped organize this event!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> Good news!! Got a call this afternoon by the guy who picked up my saws. He had called the police but they said they couldn't help unless he wanted to turn them over to them. Gotta love the big city. I guess filling out that police report sure did a lot of good.
> 
> Then he's been checking the paper the last couple days and then thought today to check CL. Unfortunately, he lives almost 2 hours north of here so they aren't back in my possession yet. I'm breathing easier but won't be completely at ease until they are back home.
> 
> Thank you all for your concern.


 


wendell said:


> Was able to go pick up the saws last night and feared the worst but both of them are fine. The 346 just has a few scratches on the handle where it hit and the 395 landed on its filter cover and you can just make out an impact line.
> 
> I think the latch is fine, it was more a problem with the latcher who did have the appropriate umph in his closing effort in his road weary state. :hmm3grin2orange:




That's good news :msp_thumbup:! It's good to know there are still some honest folks around.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> I need to learn how to stop recording in HD. They took forever to load last night.


 
Nice vids Wendell, I either leave HD uploading overnight, or if I remember, do like you say and just record in 640.

Next time we do something like this, I hope to have a camera that will do time lapse and set it up somewhere out of the way. I think a job like this would be cool to watch Benny Hill style.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

*Bump*

Temperatures are dowm and the need to smell 2 stroke exhaust are WAY up! We will once again be hitting the woodpile for Denny and Interfaith Caregivers. Next work day is planned for Oct 2nd. Plenty of cutting and splitting to be done. It is always alot of fun for a GREAT cause!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 22, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Next work day is planned for Oct 2nd. Plenty of cutting and splitting to be done. It is always alot of fun for a GREAT cause!


 
What time and where? Things are really busy right now, but if I can make it I will.

Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 22, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Temperatures are dowm and the need to smell 2 stroke exhaust are WAY up! We will once again be hitting the woodpile for Denny and Interfaith Caregivers. Next work day is planned for Oct 2nd. Plenty of cutting and splitting to be done. It is always alot of fun for a GREAT cause!



We'll be there with the usual suspects.!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 22, 2011)

Philbert said:


> What time and where? Things are really busy right now, but if I can make it I will.
> 
> Philbert



Breakfast at Siren Mainstreet Cafe 7:00am or Denny's at 8

We usually go till about just after noon. Run out of gas with a full stomach after lunch.


----------



## wendell (Sep 22, 2011)

I doubt I can make it but will try.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

Talked to Denny. Said the load of logs at Terry and Connie's house still needs to be cut also. We'll have to make sure we cut it BEFORE lunch this year!


----------



## mweba (Sep 22, 2011)

Will there be a cut later in the year? I will make one....GTG or not.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

We are looking to try and help again later in Oct or the first part of November before hunting season.With all the wood to split along with all the storm damage wood that has been donated we have about a months worth of Sundays work ahead of us!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 23, 2011)

Packers play at 3:15, should give us plenty of time to work up a bunch of wood, eat too much, and tell a few lies and still be home for kickoff.

Count me in.


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 23, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Packers play at 3:15, should give us plenty of time to work up a bunch of wood, eat too much, and tell a few lies and still be home for kickoff.
> 
> Count me in.



What about the Queens !


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 23, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> What about the Queens !


 
They're playing KC, and they will likely both be 0-3 by then. What's the use of watching, really?


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 23, 2011)

I will be there. Might need to make a chain order with Boyd for that day

P.S> someone bring a 5100 ignition I can swap in to test see if i can get rid of this poping


----------



## Philbert (Sep 23, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Breakfast at Siren Mainstreet Cafe 7:00am or Denny's at 8


 
Please post or PM me directions to Denny's. I would like to join the morning safety meeting, but then I would have to leave at 5AM.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 24, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Please post or PM me directions to Denny's. I would like to join the morning safety meeting, but then I would have to leave at 5AM.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


 
Trust me Philbert, getting up at O-dark-thirty is worth it for the breakfast the Main Street cooks up.

But, as requested, the address to Denny's is 7596 Hayden Lake Road Danbury, WI 54830

This map will get ya there, it's just off Hwy 35 south of Danbury:

7596 Hayden Lake Road Danbury, WI 54830 - Google Maps


----------



## wendell (Sep 24, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Trust me Philbert, getting up at O-dark-thirty is worth it for the breakfast the Main Street cooks up.


 
Especially on Sundays when the have the Hollandaise egg scramble special! 

Maybe I will have to make the trip!


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 25, 2011)

Wendell how is the dewalt working for ya


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

Great. I love it!!

Good to see you back on here!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 25, 2011)

Going to have to take a rain check on this one. I'll be in Nekoosa, Wi that day. But if there is one later in Oct/Nov I can make it.


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> Great. I love it!!
> 
> Good to see you back on here!


 
Ive been here just silent busy with other things


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 26, 2011)

Saftey meeting saturday night?


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 26, 2011)

Boyd give me a call I need chains


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 26, 2011)

Thorcw said:


> Saftey meeting saturday night?


 
Can't speak for the others-but I'll be glued to the tube watching the Badger-Husker FB game.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 26, 2011)

Is this a rain-or-shine event, or do I have to watch the weather forcast?

Philbert


----------



## airbiscuit (Sep 28, 2011)

*Denny has a dandy door prize for somebody*

My brother in law gave me his "chainsaw". It's a Homelite 150 in a hard case with a pretty new Husqvarna bar and a chain that must have been sharpened by a cross-eyed beaver with an overbite. I cleaned it up and got it running, but the muffler screws keep vibrating out (need loctite?). 

I'm done messing with it, but somebody gets to take home this quirky beauty. Who ever gets it should put new gas in it, and use 5/8 x 8-32 screws in the muffler. Good Luck.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm planning on bringing the OREGON 'MS660 Killer' (as a demo - not as a door prize).

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 29, 2011)

Philbert said:


> I'm planning on bringing the OREGON 'MS660 Killer' (as a demo - not as a door prize).
> 
> Philbert
> 
> pic removed


 
That'll be neat to see and try, Phil. I'm pretty sure it doesn't fit my needs, but maybe at a lower price I could find a reason to need one. BTW, weather looks beautiful for this weekend (so far...)

Didn't you also get one of the long handled Fiskars? I'd like to try that out if you (or anyone with one) would be willing to bring it. I tried the short ones and just couldn't get used to em.

Thinking of making breakfast yet? I guarantee it's a stop you'll make again if you make it once.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 29, 2011)

Talked to Denny-He is looking forward to seeing everyone again! Sounds like there is plenty of wood to cut and split-But also plenty of good cooking and hospitality waiting for us!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Boyd over yander in da area of Dolmar and Jred saws!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 29, 2011)

04ultra said:


> Hi Boyd over yander in da area of Dolmar and Jred saws!!!


 
Threw one up in the air this afternoon and the wind took it away! Should be to your place around dark!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 29, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Threw one up in the air this afternoon and the wind took it away! Should be to your place around dark!!


 
Are remodel project is almost complete ...In spring we should have more free time to get out over yander...I hope..


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 30, 2011)

Any interest in a safety meeting on Saturday night?

Hey Wendell, I hope there is going to be caramel rolls again!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 30, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Any interest in a safety meeting on Saturday night?
> 
> Hey Wendell, I hope there is going to be caramel rolls again!


 
How to open a beer safely meeting ....


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 30, 2011)

04ultra said:


> How to open a beer safely meeting ....


 
Yup and Boyd can sing his new beer song he learned at Oktoberfest.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 30, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> yup and boyd can sing his new beer song he learned at oktoberfest.


 
lol.......


----------



## wendell (Sep 30, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Any interest in a safety meeting on Saturday night?
> 
> Hey Wendell, I hope there is going to be caramel rolls again!


 
That's not fair. :msp_mad:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 30, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Yup and Boyd can sing his new beer song he learned at Oktoberfest.


 
DO-a beer-a mexican beer..........
RAY-the guy behind the bar........
ME-the guy I but beer for...........
FA-a long way to the bar...........
SO-I think I'll have a beer..........
LA-la-la-la-la-la.........................
TEE-no thanks I'll have a beer.....
That will bring us back to DO.........


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 30, 2011)

wetgunpowder said:


> do-a beer-a mexican beer..........
> Ray-the guy behind the bar........
> Me-the guy i but beer for...........
> Fa-a long way to the bar...........
> ...


 
lol........


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 1, 2011)

Well we'll see ya'll up at the mainstreet cafe bright and early 7:00 am tomorrow.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Y'all have a good time and somebody have the special for me.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2011)

Be at Boyds' about 0600 tomorrow, locked and loaded. See you all in the AM.

Right now, watching the Badgers trying to put the Huskers away, currently up by 20 with the ball.

WhenDull, if the special is biscuits and gravy, I'm on it like white on rice, if not, it'll be a game day decision.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

The Sunday should be the Hollandaise sauce egg scramble. That is worth the drive on its own.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 2, 2011)

You guys have fun, just found this thread now. Let me no if there will be another cutting day. Just got back from a wedding.Good night.


Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 2, 2011)

Up and at em boys. Time for breakfast!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 2, 2011)

*Job Well Done!*

Thanks to all that made it out today. It sure is alot easier (and alot more fun) to cut 7 semi loads of logs then it is to split it! Denny truly appreciates all your hard work. Like he said at lunch-WE are the backbone of this great charity work! Hope everyone had safe travel home and hopefully we can GTG one more time this fall before the snows come! Now BRING ON THE IOWA GTG!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 2, 2011)

Good breakfast and good caramel rolls. Good lunch too. Didn't need much for supper.

It is alot more fun when we have a large group of people like we had today. Had to be at least 25.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 2, 2011)

Got to pay with a few different saws too. Thorcw may have spoiled me with his bad-boy saws.

Thanks for organizing/coordinating this, and to all who participated.

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Got to pay with a few different saws too. Thorcw may have spoiled me with his bad-boy saws.
> 
> Thanks for organizing/coordinating this, and to all who participated.
> 
> Philbert


 
Thor has bad-boy saws? :monkey:


----------



## Philbert (Oct 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> Thor has bad-boy saws?


 
Big. Ported. Modded. Really loud. (actually cut really well too).

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 3, 2011)

Beefie said:


> You guys have fun, just found this thread now. Let me no if there will be another cutting day. Just got back from a wedding.Good night.
> 
> 
> Beefie


 
Just woke up after a postgame nap on the couch, seems some hard work and good italian food make a guy inclined to resting! 

Beefie, there is talk of doing it again (first weekend in Nov was mentioned), but Denny has a special treat for you if you bring the 090G again, some blocks that I think he said were 57" dia.

Didn't snap a lot of pics, and was in a rush when I took the ones I did, had some junk on the camera lens and they're blurrier than all get out, no sense posting em 

A good time was had by all, not sure exactly how much we got done, but it was a good amount, with two splitters running and a bunch of Fiskars swinging, along with a bunch of the next generation hauling to the stacks and stacking it up. There's no shortage of wood left to split though!

I talked to my buddy tonight, should be no problem getting his 22 ton Huskee next time if we want/need it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like we will try this again the first weekend in Nov. Thinking maybe Sat-Sunday combo?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 3, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like we will try this again the first weekend in Nov. Thinking maybe Sat-Sunday combo?



I'm in. Will there be a friday night safty meeting?


----------



## Beefie (Oct 3, 2011)

Well If there is one In November, count me in , I just need to no a date so I can take off of work. If it is A 2-day event I will make it up for friday, Then there will be safety meeting of some sorts.

What is up with this, an event with no pics?????????????????????

What is this wood you speak off Steve?

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 3, 2011)

I had Steve handcuffed to my TIMBERWOLF splitter the whole day! He, deadtrees and myself put a big dent our splitting pile! The pics he took were not very good...Suppose we can send GPT by there after work to show the progress we have made and all the work that is left to do! November 5th and 6th it shall be!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2011)

Beefie said:


> What is up with this, an event with no pics?????????????????????


 
Posted a couple on this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/179262-3.htm#post3192804

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like we will try this again the first weekend in Nov. Thinking maybe Sat-Sunday combo?


 
We will be helping DennyInterfaith again on Nov 5th and 6th. I think this is opening weekend for the MN deer season but it is the only weekend that works for the Sconnie-ites. There is plenty of splitting and cutting to keep everyone busy! I'm sure a Friday night SAFETY MEETING will be in order-At a site still to be determined. Who is up for helping this graet charity out again??


----------



## Philbert (Oct 17, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> We will be helping InterfaithDenny again on Nov 5th and 6th.


 
Sorry, won't be able to attend this one. I would recommend it to anyone else who likes to run saws and does not live too far away.

Philbert


----------



## mweba (Oct 17, 2011)

After the conversation with my wife at supper, it seems both of us will be up for the weekend. Should be enough time to break in a pair of 5105's:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Oct 17, 2011)

82.7% sure I will be there.


----------



## pele55 (Oct 17, 2011)

mweba said:


> After the conversation with my wife at supper, it seems both of us will be up for the weekend. Should be enough time to break in a pair of 5105's:msp_thumbsup:


 
that is awesome to hear!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be there.

opcorn:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> 82.7% sure I will be there.


 
What about the other 17.3% of you?


----------



## wendell (Oct 17, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> What about the other 17.3% of you?


 
That's the part that knows that sometimes #### happens. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 17, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm sure a Friday night SAFETY MEETING will be in order-At a site still to be determined. Who is up for helping this graet charity out again??


 


wendell said:


> 82.7% sure I will be there.


 
I'll supply some Captain Morgan and Dr. Pepper. Maybe some Root Beer too.


----------



## wendell (Oct 17, 2011)

Too sweet.

Now, if there was scotch involved... :msp_wink:


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> Too sweet.
> 
> Now, if there was scotch involved... :msp_wink:


 
If you are going to show , I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 18, 2011)

Count me in, might be bringing some help, gotta check their schedule. Highly doubtful I'll be in on the Friday safety meeting, as I ain't overly burdened with vacation time right now.

If this is gonna be a 2 dayer, I'm likely to just stay up there. If the friends come, will likely do a night at the casino, if not, I may be looking for a wide spot on a floor to roll out the sleeping bag.


----------



## deadtrees (Oct 18, 2011)

I will be there for both days.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mweba (Oct 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Bump


 
Who did you run over this time?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

mweba said:


> Who did you run over this time?


 
Whoever takes more than their fare share of cinnamon rolls.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm! Caramel rolls!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, CARAMEL CARMEL Whatever they are they're.. just don't be last in line!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure there will be enough for everybody-Even if Wendell shows up!:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2011)

Subscribing... Someone's gotta keep an eye on Wendell...:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

The chances are up to 92.9%.

Mostly because I gave Hedgerow my Dolmar racing stripe because he was looking all forlorn and stuff when he saw it so I need to get that Jonsered one from Pele to replace it.

Well, there's that and the caramel rolls.

And the Safety Meeting.

And Breakfast.

Oh, and all ya big galoots, too! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Subscribing... Someone's gotta keep an eye on Wendell...:msp_wink:


 
BTW, guys, meet Matt, a fine upstanding gentleman.

As I left on Sunday he, Les, Stumpy, WSC, etc. were talking about converting a school bus into the ultimate GTG machine and coming up to crash the Spring Iowa GTG.

Be forewarned.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 26, 2011)

A Stumpbroke schoolbus-This I have to see......:msp_ohmy:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Matt. Don't put up any more pics of Wendall at the gtg. Kinda thinkin that's what took down the site for a day


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey Matt. Don't put up any more pics of Wendall at the gtg. Kinda thinkin that's what took down the site for a day


 
That's kinda what I thought... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> :msp_angry:


 
That's what I look like when I get down to my last 12 pack.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> :msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:




That's what Grandpatractors looks like when all the caramel rolls are gone.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey autocorrect, stop fixing my words you piece of shut.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> :msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:


 
That's ok Wendell... I'll drink scotch with ya any day... MAH!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> BTW, guys, meet Matt, a fine upstanding gentleman.
> 
> As I left on Sunday he, Les, Stumpy, WSC, etc. were talking about converting a school bus into the ultimate GTG machine and coming up to crash the Spring Iowa GTG.
> 
> Be forewarned.


 
Now THAT would be a good time! I think the Leinies tree is goin thru withdrawals by now, no wait, maybe it's just me!


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

A joint TAMOK-IWMNI GTG would be the greatest event in the history of AS!


----------



## mweba (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> A joint TAMOK-IWMNI GTG would be the greatest event in the history of AS!


 
two years in the making! Lets do it


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> A joint TAMOK-IWMNI GTG would be the greatest event in the history of AS!


 
The wife and I may have to come up and check things out.... You know... Just to scope out the culture of northern WI... And stuff... What is the date on this charity cut??? Just askin'...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

We'll just have to make sure we have somebody from IL show up or we'll have to scratch an I.


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> The wife and I may have to come up and check things out.... You know... Just to scope out the culture of northern WI... And stuff... What is the date on this charity cut??? Just askin'...:msp_sneaky:


 
The next one is in 10 days but there will be another in the "spring" which is the day after GPT's GTG.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2011)

Hedge, we can get ya at the airport. Its 90 min drive from here. Right next to Mall of America for the wife.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> The next one is in 10 days but there will be another in the "spring" which is the day after GPT's GTG.


 
Hmmm... Let me mull that one over...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hedge, we can get ya at the airport. Its 90 min drive from here. Right next to Mall of America for the wife.


 
PM me an address...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 27, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## polkat (Oct 27, 2011)

could someone PM me the address to this please I am not going to commit have to kiss up to the activity director to free up that weekend we will see ????


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 27, 2011)

polkat said:


> could someone PM me the address to this please I am not going to commit have to kiss up to the activity director to free up that weekend we will see ????


 
Pm sent


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

*Thought was appropriate for this thread*

Q. What do you call 47 millionaires around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
A. The MINNESOTA VIKINGS 

Q. What do the VIKINGS and Billy Graham have in common?
A. They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell "Jesus Christ".

Q. How do you keep a MINNESOTA VIKING out of your yard?
A. Put up a goal post.

Q. What do you call a MINNESOTA VIKING with a Super Bowl ring?
A. An Imposter.

Q. What's the difference between the MINNESOTA VIKINGS and a dollar bill?
A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill.

Q. How many MINNESOTA VIKINGS does it take to win a Super Bowl?
A. Nobody Knows

Q. What do the VIKINGS and a possum have in common?
A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 27, 2011)

Go vikings!!!!!!

And take the twins & t-wolfs with ya!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 27, 2011)

If any one that is coming from a long way off needs a place to sleep, let me know. I have some extra rooms!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 27, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> If any one that is coming from a long way off needs a place to sleep, let me know. I have some extra rooms!


 
I may take you up on that J.D.... I'm in that 60% maybe range right now... Couple more things will have to line up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I may take you up on that J.D.... I'm in that 60% maybe range right now... Couple more things will have to line up.:msp_biggrin:


 
As long as you can put up with Wendell!:jester:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 27, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> As long as you can put up with Wendell!:jester:


 
Piece of cake... :msp_wink:
I snore so loud, he won't sleep a wink... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Piece of cake... :msp_wink:
> I snore so loud, he won't sleep a wink... :msp_biggrin:


 
Dudes, he ain't kidding. I woke up in the middle of the night on Sunday and thought we were having an earthquake or there was a train going by.

Turns out Hedgerow was snoring so loud he was shaking the entire building. The walls were literally vibrating.

I think Jon's loft would be a much better place for him. Or maybe Jon's truck parked out by the road.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 27, 2011)

wendell said:


> Dudes, he ain't kidding. I woke up in the middle of the night on Sunday and thought we were having an earthquake or there was a train going by.
> 
> Turns out Hedgerow was snoring so loud he was shaking the entire building. The walls were literally vibrating.
> 
> I think Jon's loft would be a much better place for him. Or maybe Jon's truck parked out by the road.


 
What can I say... I got a big frame from which the sound can resonate... There's no replacement for displacement!!! Put me right next to Wendell...:msp_wink:
Wendell can't sleep around stumpy either... But I think it's for other reasons...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Wendell can't sleep around stumpy either... But I think it's for other reasons...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
True. It's from a deep seated fear of him coming at me in those Daisy Dukes. :msp_scared:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I may take you up on that J.D.... I'm in that 60% maybe range right now... Couple more things will have to line up.:msp_biggrin:


 
Denny stopped by the shop today. Can't believe someone would come all the way from MO. to be part of our charity cut! He is truly amazed by everyones desired to help! He also told me that he will host the Saturday nite safety meeting-and will supply the Leinies!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 27, 2011)

I just got done looking thru this thread and it looks like you guys have a good time over there cutting in cheese land. I am going deer hunting in MN that weekend or I would be there. I recently talked for a short time with heavyfuel over the phone and he gave me a little info on what you guys do, If you are going to plan some more cutting count me in. Just let me know. I have some saws, a log splitter and a wife who also enjoys cutting fire wood.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 27, 2011)

Depending on the weather we may work the woodpile again sometime in December. Harris, Mn is just a stones throw away-I've got an old friend who lives over that way. Might be in the witness protection program so his name will not be mentioned at this time!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wanted:*

Small Lazy Boy Recliner

Cloth okay but prefer heated leather.

Must be small enough to fit into cab of skidsteer.

Beverage holder also a plus!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Small Lazy Boy Recliner
> 
> Cloth okay but prefer heated leather.
> 
> ...


 
He might be a little wiggly, but heated and has built in beverage holder...:msp_biggrin:







Course, you may not want to drink it after him holding it... you have no idea where that mouth has been...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Small Lazy Boy Recliner
> 
> Cloth okay but prefer heated leather.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't know that Joel was planning on helping us!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 29, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Small Lazy Boy Recliner
> 
> Cloth okay but prefer heated leather.
> 
> ...


 
Best I can do on short notice:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 30, 2011)

Talked to my buddy and his wife, they have prior engagements Saturday, but may join us on Sunday.

I will be up bright and early Sat, standard 7 AM gathering time at the cafe?


----------



## wendell (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm up to 99%! 

Are we meeting at Boyd's for the pre-safety meeting safety meeting?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 31, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm up to 99%!
> 
> Are we meeting at Boyd's for the pre-safety meeting safety meeting?


 
99% of us will be there!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 31, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm up to 99%!
> 
> Are we meeting at Boyd's for the pre-safety meeting safety meeting?


 
I wish I was gonna be there with you all... I ain't gonna be able to make it... But I'm in for the April event if you'll still have me...


----------



## wendell (Oct 31, 2011)

We'll take a vote. :tongue2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 31, 2011)

wendell said:


> We'll take a vote. :tongue2:


 
Let me know how that turns out... There was something I TOTALLY forgot about that's happening this weekend that cannot be avoided... 
Youth deer hunt the 5th and 6th... I would be on 3 - 12 year old's "Bad father and uncle" list, if I were gone..:bang:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 31, 2011)

As much as we would like to see you this weekend a youth hunt will have to be a priority! Just remember-pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 1, 2011)

Talked to Denny last nite. He sounded a little concerned about the weather. Sounds like a chance of rain Sat PM and Sunday. He also said we will be fed from the 4 main food groups-rolls, chili, Leinies & Leinies Creamy Dark!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys make sure you get some pictures of this one... Oh, and Wendell? I have not forgotten the spider inhibitors... They started dropping this weekend... I'll garner up some "not so rotten" ones for ya... But open the package slowly when you get it... Just in case and stuff...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 2, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to Denny last nite. He sounded a little concerned about the weather. Sounds like a chance of rain Sat PM and Sunday. He also said we will be fed from the 4 main food groups-rolls, chili, Leinies & Leinies Creamy Dark!



Weatherguessers are already backing off, clear Sat and only 35% chance Sunday. Good enough for me. Maybe the greenhouse gases from chili n beer are affecting the forecast?

Hedge, I promise more pics this time.

What's the attendance looking like?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 2, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Weatherguessers are already backing off, clear Sat and only 35% chance Sunday. Good enough for me. Maybe the greenhouse gases from chili n beer are affecting the forecast?
> 
> Hedge, I promise more pics this time.
> 
> What's the attendance looking like?



Thanks steve... I should have my new toy by the next time you guys attack the pile...:msp_wink:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2011)

AS member list:

Wet Gun Powder
grandpatractor
HEAVYFUEL
pele55
Grizzly Adams86
wendell
mweba
deadtrees
smallwood
Steve NW WI
DennyInterfaith
5R-INC
any others I've missed?


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 2, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> AS member list:
> 
> Wet Gun Powder
> grandpatractor
> ...




Me but it will have to be in 2012 .....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2011)

I think there will still be plenty of work to do in the spring. Your on the hook now for 2012!:msp_scared:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 2, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I think there will still be plenty of work to do in the spring. Your on the hook now for 2012!:msp_scared:



Fall of 2012


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2011)

04ultra said:


> Fall of 2012



Whats up? Did the plumber stiff you again?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 2, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Whats up? Did the plumber stiff you again?:hmm3grin2orange:



Its been a challange .....We should be moved in by 2012 I hope !!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2011)

04ultra said:


> its been a challange .....we should be moved in by 2012 i hope !!!



don't make us come over there to help!!!


----------



## wendell (Nov 2, 2011)

04ultra said:


> Fall of 2012



I finally get to meet the infamous 04ultra?!?

Be still my beating heart!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> I finally get to meet the infamous 04ultra?!?
> 
> Be still my beating heart!



Remember grasshopper, good things come to those that wait!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 2, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Remember grasshopper, good things come to those that wait!



I guess that puts you last in line for the caramel rolls!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I guess that puts you last in line for the caramel rolls!



I'm sure there will be enough for everyone-Even with Wendell there!


----------



## polkat (Nov 3, 2011)

I think I am in this one guys, is there anything additional to bring ?? (besides SAWS and gas?)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 3, 2011)

polkat said:


> I think I am in this one guys, is there anything additional to bring ?? (besides SAWS and gas?)



Don't forget your appetite and your sense of humor!


----------



## SmallTreecutter (Nov 3, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> AS member list:
> 
> Wet Gun Powder
> grandpatractor
> ...



SmallTreecutter and extras are in for Sunday if that is still the plan. Have a church trip fund raiser on Sat.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 3, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Well If there is one In November, count me in , I just need to no a date so I can take off of work. If it is A 2-day event I will make it up for friday, Then there will be safety meeting of some sorts.
> 
> What is up with this, an event with no pics?????????????????????
> 
> ...



opcorn:

I haven't heard anything from Beefie but I'll call him tomorrow or send him a p.m.


----------



## wendell (Nov 3, 2011)

Caramel rolls, here I come!!

Bringing a Texas fifth of Polish potato vodka to make sure the safety meeting goes smoothly. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> Caramel rolls, here I come!!
> 
> Bringing a Texas fifth of Polish potato vodka to make sure the safety meeting goes smoothly. :hmm3grin2orange:



:greenchainsaw::cry3:


----------



## flushcut (Nov 4, 2011)

When is it? I might be able to make it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 4, 2011)

This Saturday and Sunday. Some will start showing up tonight.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 4, 2011)

Just talked to Beefie, he won't be able to make it.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 4, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> This Saturday and Sunday. Some will start showing up tonight.



Bummer I have two removals this weekend. One of these times I will get there.


----------



## wendell (Nov 4, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Bummer I have two removals this weekend. One of these times I will get there.



Let me know. We can ride up together.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Let me know. We can ride up together.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry guys, having some issues here with the well. I think I have it fixed for now, but the permanent fix involves a backhoe. At any rate, by the time I got up there today, I'd just be mooching dinner, so I'll see you guys bright and early tomorrow. Meanwhile, I'm gonna head out back and cut some wood of my own.


----------



## wendell (Nov 5, 2011)

Heavy Fuel says that's what you get for drinking out of the toilet. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Heavy Fuel says that's what you get for drinking out of the toilet. :msp_smile:



How many cord you guys get knocked out today??? Levi and I got skunked...:msp_angry:


----------



## wendell (Nov 5, 2011)

Today was mostly a splitting day but we did knock out about 20 cords just for the fun of it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Heavy Fuel says that's what you get for drinking out of the toilet. :msp_smile:


Stupid phone...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Today was mostly a splitting day but we did knock out about 20 cords just for the fun of it.



How many splitters and what kind you got runnin'... Details!!! I need details!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 5, 2011)

Timberwolf TW-P1 with 4 way wedge
Ariens 27t
MTD 22t that mweba and HEAVYFUEL fell in love with
About 6 FISKAR splitting axes


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Timberwolf TW-P1 with 4 way wedge
> Ariens 27t
> MTD 22t that mweba and HEAVYFUEL fell in love with
> About 6 FISKAR splitting axes



I am SO in on the next one... I'll even bring another splitter if ya need it...


----------



## mweba (Nov 6, 2011)

Made it home safe and sound. Beautiful day to cut and split wood to be sure. Food was great, attendees were intolerable, all in all a good day.

Thanks to Denny and his family for making my second outing for the cause as memorable as the first. Thanks to Boyd for selling me three cats and to JD for the bed to crash on. O ya and THANK YOU Wendall for not pounding my ear drums out with that Makita! 

Video over view of what this whole deal is about.

[video=youtube_share;-zn_aJwFb0w]http://youtu.be/-zn_aJwFb0w[/video]


----------



## mweba (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple pics of the even and site.

Cinabons meeting




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr

Wendall preparing to finish off that pile.




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr

Grandpa tractor hitting on my wife.




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Nov 6, 2011)

Boyd splitting and forgive me for not remembering the other names.




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr

Pele doing what he does............talk




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr

Overview of the site




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr




Charity Cut by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Daylight in the Swamp*

UP and AT-EM boys! Time for day #2!

Thanks to Mitch and Courtney for travelling 375 miles to help!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 6, 2011)

I got 2 does opening day and saw a big buck today, he didnt present me with a shot  Looks like you folks got a lot of work done, I hope to come over and help next time. By the way where do you get all of that wood? Looks like some nice stuff.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 6, 2011)

Seven semi loads were purchased from a local logger and alot has been donated after the July 4th storm that hit the area.


----------



## wendell (Nov 6, 2011)

Hope things went well today. It was great seeing you all again!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 6, 2011)

*2 safety meetings!!*

And we even talked a little about safe!ty at one of them.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 6, 2011)

wendell said:


> Hope things went well today. It was great seeing you all again!



Thanks for making the trip Wendell-The #3 at the Main Street Cafe was extra tasty and without you there we all got an extra 4 caramel rolls a piece!


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for doing so much to help. Wendell you missed a great breakfast this morning. The "Pile" was on the specials this morning with holandaise smothered over top. 

As usual I ate to many caremel rolls and to much other food both days. It really is worth it just for the food. We finally got the seven loads all split up from last spring. Started on the stuff from the July storms. I have a few sore muscles too.

Thanks again to the ladies for all the food.
I need a nap.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great deal guys, looks like everyone had a good time. Would love to make it out that way sometime!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 6, 2011)

Lawd I apoligize...

I woke up at 0330 CDT, realized it was 0230 CST, turned on the TV and sat on the couch, At about 1200 CST my fat ass finally woke up. I know where the site is, I may have to go make up for my sins solo.

Heck, this weekend I missed hanging with Mitch, Wendy, and the usual band of north of 8 hoodlums. To make up for it, I volunteer to drive to the next IA GTG. Ask even slightly nice, and I may offer to drive to a GTG in MO or AR. We just need to figure out how big of a trailer the Impala will tow.

Thank you all that helped this weekend, many families will appreciate your work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 6, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Lawd I apoligize...
> 
> I woke up at 0330 CDT, realized it was 0230 CST, turned on the TV and sat on the couch, At about 1200 CST my fat ass finally woke up. I know where the site is, I may have to go make up for my sins solo.
> 
> ...



Consider yourself asked nicely...
:big_smile:


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Mitch, I'm glad you brought your lovely wife along. I hope she had a good time. I had a nice chat with her while we were splitting. 
I hope you bring her and the kids along next time. She is a sweetheart!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 6, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Consider yourself asked nicely...
> :big_smile:



Anyone know what an '04 Impala with the 3.4 is rated to tow? I'm guessing 7-8 7900s, 3 7300s, 4 or 5 6400/6401s, a half dozen smaller Dollies, a couple old McC's, Homeys, and Jreds to fill in the holes. I'll be looking for a hitch, someone else might need to provide the trailer. Lord knows that the old Chevy ain't gonna make that trip at a pint of gas every mile marker.


----------



## mweba (Nov 6, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Hey Mitch, I'm glad you brought your lovely wife along. I hope she had a good time. I had a nice chat with her while we were splitting.
> I hope you bring her and the kids along next time. She is a sweetheart!



I think you guys will be seeing her again. She did have fun and enjoyed your conversation...although she wont tell me what the subject was She has been reading this thread with out me around the past two days.......weird!


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 6, 2011)

Subscribing. Hope you guys had a great time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 6, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone know what an '04 Impala with the 3.4 is rated to tow? I'm guessing 7-8 7900s, 3 7300s, 4 or 5 6400/6401s, a half dozen smaller Dollies, a couple old McC's, Homeys, and Jreds to fill in the holes. I'll be looking for a hitch, someone else might need to provide the trailer. Lord knows that the old Chevy ain't gonna make that trip at a pint of gas every mile marker.



Git-er-dun...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2011)

Friday night Safety meeting.


I was trying to post a pic from my phone. Obviously don't show. they shouldn't give these to people like me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 7, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Friday night Safety meeting.
> 
> 
> I was trying to post a pic from my phone. Obviously don't show. they shouldn't give these to people like me.



You just need tapatalk Jon... Then ask someone other than myself how to use the damn app... Cause I don't have a clue...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2011)

That's what I'm on. Thought it seemed pretty simple. Must have Wendell's dang mug again. I'd hate to shut down a.s. for another 24 hours again!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2011)

Pele55 is not pictured. He didn't show up until he got supoenaed by his boss.

Mitch and his wife aren't pictured either. They were busy elsewhere and obviously couldn't wait til Saturday morning...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 7, 2011)

Never knew the mall-o-grantsburg has a cinnabon!

Found a 3ooo# rated hitch for the Impala, figuring 1K for empty trailer weight, and a 25# average saw weight, we should be able to drag 80 saws down south. Guys, start deciding which ones don't make the cut and have to stay home.

Jon, might as well leave your 7300 home, mine's faster


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2011)

I sold that one to 5R-INC. Then he proceeded to beat Grandpatractors 7900 at the fair races. If you would show up once in awhile you would know these things!!


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Nov 7, 2011)

*Thank you*

What can I say but "WOW". You guys are the greatest. I can't even look at the wood pile without getting a sore back and the first day and the second you were all in top shape. After Connie's lunch I did notice some walking hunched over though. Time for some pain killers tonight. Thank you so much from Interfaith Caregivers, Denny and me. I can't make caramel rolls like Laure's or Cinnamon rolls like Connie's, but anytime someone wants chili I am ready to get to work. Heck maybe a prime rib would be my next attempt at feeding you all. It might have to be late in the day. Hard to work on a full stomach of prime rib and cheesy potatoes. Thanks again. You are amazing. Barb


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Nov 7, 2011)

*Information*

I don't know how to download the movie. Help, I want to send it on to our family and Interfaith. Can anyone help, Barb


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> What can I say but "WOW". You guys are the greatest. I can't even look at the wood pile without getting a sore back and the first day and the second you were all in top shape. After Connie's lunch I did notice some walking hunched over though. Time for some pain killers tonight. Thank you so much from Interfaith Caregivers, Denny and me. I can't make caramel rolls like Laure's or Cinnamon rolls like Connie's, but anytime someone wants chili I am ready to get to work. Heck maybe a prime rib would be my next attempt at feeding you all. It might have to be late in the day. Hard to work on a full stomach of prime rib and cheesy potatoes. Thanks again. You are amazing. Barb



Just seeing yours and Denny's commitment to Interfaith and its Heat A Home program only strengthens my desire to help!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Lawd I apoligize...
> 
> I woke up at 0330 CDT, realized it was 0230 CST, turned on the TV and sat on the couch, At about 1200 CST my fat ass finally woke up. I know where the site is, I may have to go make up for my sins solo.
> 
> ...



I think it is only fair that the brotherhood should determine the punishment for your absence. What do you guys think? Driving to a GTG seems waaaaaay too easy. I think you should assume the position and keep asking "Thank you sir-May I have another"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Pele55 is not pictured. He didn't show up until he got supoenaed by his boss.
> 
> Mitch and his wife aren't pictured either. They were busy elsewhere and obviously couldn't wait til Saturday morning...



Hey! That looks like Wendell sitting back in the corner!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who came out this weekend, had a fun time and plenty of good food too. Nice to see everyone again and meet some new people as well. I am looking forward to the next one, whenever it is. Again, a big thank you to everyone for this weekend.


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Nov 7, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> I don't know how to download the movie. Help, I want to send it on to our family and Interfaith. Can anyone help, Barb




What, you are asking me? I know about computers, but I know nothing about smart phones. Mine takes a picture and I can make a call. I think I am too old to learn these really new things. Sorry, I wish I could help.


----------



## mweba (Nov 7, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> What, you are asking me? I know about computers, but I know nothing about smart phones. Mine takes a picture and I can make a call. I think I am too old to learn these really new things. Sorry, I wish I could help.



Let me know which movie and I will take care of it for you.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2011)

Must be the one in post #378.

That video is hosted on YouTube. So from any online computer you can go to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. type in the search box, Innerfaith caregivers, and the video should come up. Innerfaith not interfaith. It will have been posted by Mweba. Along with his 3000 other videos


----------



## mweba (Nov 7, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Must be the one in post #378.
> 
> It will have been posted by Mweba. Along with his 3000 other videos



Those are just the public vids.....I keep the good stuff to myself:smile2:


Will correct the title right now.

Copy this link and paste it in the email text. It will take them right to it.

Interfaith caregivers - YouTube


----------



## Beefie (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work got done like always. I was with you guys in spirit, Do to a death in the family, it just wasn't going to happen. If you guys are thinking of another one let me no please.


Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 26, 2011)

*Bump*

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! With the PACKERS locking up home field for the playoffs and a first round bye-Looks like we willtry to GTG for Interfaith on the weekend of JAN 7-8. No excuses for the Packer fans not to make it-or the Viking fans for that matter!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 26, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! With the PACKERS locking up home field for the playoffs and a first round bye-Looks like we willtry to GTG for Interfaith on the weekend of JAN 7-8. No excuses for the Packer fans not to make it-or the Viking fans for that matter!:hmm3grin2orange:



I've heard of these "Vikings Fans"... But never actually met one...:msp_confused:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 26, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I've heard of these "Vikings Fans"... But never actually met one...



That's because the Packers let the Public own little parts of their team; the Vikings just ask the Public to build them new stadiums.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! With the PACKERS locking up home field for the playoffs and a first round bye-Looks like we willtry to GTG for Interfaith on the weekend of JAN 7-8. No excuses for the Packer fans not to make it-or the Viking fans for that matter!:hmm3grin2orange:



Cool, I hope the weather is good that weekend. I would like to come and help but I have never been there before. If you can PM me with details Me and my wife would like to come over and play. Do you know what you will be doing on this weekend? Cutting, splitting, or whatever? I have a few saws, I also have a splitter I can bring or I can just stand around and supervise, what ever you need done. Keep me informed. Thanks. Andy


----------



## Beefie (Dec 26, 2011)

What do you have in mind Boyd. Cutting ,splitting, Maybe cutting down a few trees?

Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 26, 2011)

Beefie said:


> What do you have in mind Boyd. Cutting ,splitting, Maybe cutting down a few trees?
> 
> Beefie



YES!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 26, 2011)

What we will be doing will depend on GPT's plans. There is plenty to split but also quite a pile of logs to be cut that have been dropped off. There are also plenty of logs and downed oaks on Denny's property to be cleaned up. So "pick your poison" there should be something for everyone!


----------



## wendell (Dec 26, 2011)

Mmmmm, caramel rolls. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 26, 2011)

Please post the details as they become available (time, etc.). I will see what I can do.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> Mmmmm, caramel rolls. :msp_thumbsup:



Did the last care package even make it to siren??


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 26, 2011)

Count me in for Sunday. Saturday will depend on work, we've been burning through the OT pretty hard lately.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 26, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> What we will be doing will depend on GPT's plans.



Skidsteer should be available. I don't think that I am on call either. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I have to run the shop on Sat. What do you think of an all day Sunday plan?:msp_confused:


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 26, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I think I have to run the shop on Sat. What do you think of an all day Sunday plan?:msp_confused:



Ya and a safety meeting on Saturday night. 
Got a bottle of Cpt Morgan for Christmas!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 26, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Got a bottle of Cpt Morgan for Christmas!



That was an accident!!!! GIVE IT BACK!!!!!


----------



## mweba (Dec 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That was an accident!!!! GIVE IT BACK!!!!!



Lol. He will one shot at a time


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 26, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Ya and a safety meeting on Saturday night.
> 
> Was thinking of having last years Xmas party for the shop on Sat nite-But this way we can leave the wives out!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 26, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## wendell (Dec 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Did the last care package even make it to siren??



They actually all made it home! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## polkat (Dec 27, 2011)

will try to be there as well


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 27, 2011)

will see if................well maybe


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 27, 2011)

wendell said:


> Mmmmm, caramel rolls. :msp_thumbsup:



And only a 5 hour drive to get them!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redlinefever (Dec 27, 2011)

Wish i could make it but they have been working us alot lately and talking about putting in more new lines. But guess we have jobs


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 27, 2011)

redlinefever said:


> Wish i could make it but they have been working us alot lately and talking about putting in more new lines. But guess we have jobs



Don't worry-you'll make it one of these times. And when you do we will work you like a rented mule!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pele55 (Dec 27, 2011)

*wood working*

i can make it on sunday!!! i have a bowling tournament on saturday..


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

Talked to DennyInterfaith. He is excited to hear we are going to "work the woodpile" again. He said he has delivered about 100 loads of wood to 49 homes in the Burnett Co. area.They have had some help stacking and sorting and said the place looks alot different from when we were there last time! Plenty of food and other goodies are allready in the works for us! Sounds like the normal routine-Breakfast at 7AM at the Main Street Cafe in Siren and hit the woodpile around 8.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 28, 2011)

I am excited to come and cut wood and meet some of you people. Me and my wife are definitely comming. My wife is wondering what she will be doing. She can help with the wood, no pun intended, or she was wondering if there is something for the ladies to do. Do many of you guys bring your wifes/girlfriends? I want to bring my wife and my girl friend.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

Normally the females help Barb clean her house then they sit around and drink tea!! No-they are usually right in the trenches with the rest of us. Splitting-hauling-stacking-whatever needs to be done!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 28, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Normally the females help Barb clean her house then they sit around and drink tea!! No-they are usually right in the trenches with the rest of us. Splitting-hauling-stacking-whatever needs to be done!



Sounds good we can work her like a dog. Let us know what to bring. I will bring a few saws, do you think I should bring my log splitter? Any need for an atv? If I bring my splitter I will bring my atv just so I can move/load my splitter.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

We can never have too many splitters! Even the Mongo type guys who swing the FISKARS axes like to run the hydraulic lever now and then! Look forward to meeting you and your wife and girlfriend!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 28, 2011)

Sunday should work for me too. My oldest son is home for collage so he will be joining in too. Is there plans of a safety meeting yet?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

5R-INC said:


> Sunday should work for me too. My oldest son is home for collage so he will be joining in too. Is there plans of a safety meeting yet?



Hey 5R! Glad to see you know how to type and post! NEWBIE REP SENT!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

*Safety Meeting*

Seeing your location is Grantsburg,WI I don't think you are allowed!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got some brides planning to book me for their 2012 wedding shoots. If one books between now and Jan. 8, I'll be a comin' down!


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 28, 2011)

5R-INC said:


> Sunday should work for me too. My oldest son is home for collage so he will be joining in too. Is there plans of a safety meeting yet?



I think we may have a mini gtg or play out west on saturday and then either have a safety meeting in my shop or T-dawgs.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 28, 2011)

Being from north of hwy 8 I read kinda slow too so typing is really hard:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

5R-INC said:


> Being from north of hwy 8 I read kinda slow too so typing is really hard:hmm3grin2orange:



Aint you from north of 87 just like pele55? That would explain alot!:msp_confused:


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 28, 2011)

Not just north of 87 but north of 70 too!!! I have an old pay phone in my shop that would look good on the wall next to your desk:biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 28, 2011)

5R-INC said:


> Not just north of 87 but north of 70 too!!! I have an old pay phone in my shop that would look good on the wall next to your desk:biggrin:



Yeah-but then I'd have to get a phone line and a phone number:help:


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 28, 2011)

Here I thought you southern folks had all the new fancy toys:smile2: Guess you only like the ones with motors!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 28, 2011)

Duane- I won't tell him you bought 3 dolmars
last week if you don't! More rep sent!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 29, 2011)

5R-INC said:


> Being from north of hwy 8 I read kinda slow too so typing is really hard:hmm3grin2orange:



Repped & maxed out your AS bling!



grandpatractor said:


> I think we may have a mini gtg or play out west on saturday and then either have a safety meeting in my shop or T-dawgs.:hmm3grin2orange:



Might be a workable plan for me, too far out to guess on that though. Might need the mud boots that are standard for a JD GTG if this weather keeps up...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 29, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Duane- I won't tell him you bought 3 dolmars
> last week if you don't! More rep sent!



We allready had this discussion-Told him we don't jockey telephones so..............................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Dec 29, 2011)

It's me, Barb, posting for Denny. He says he will be here on the 8th. Caramel rolls will be here, cinnamon rolls will be here and cookies will be here. As far as lunch, I am working on that. Sorry I am answering for him, but he is at work. Can't wait for you all to see the sign in person. It is a supreme piece of art work. :smile2:


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Dec 29, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Normally the females help Barb clean her house then they sit around and drink tea!! No-they are usually right in the trenches with the rest of us. Splitting-hauling-stacking-whatever needs to be done!



Wait! ! ! ! I like the part about helping Barb clean house and then drink something


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 29, 2011)

My wife was wondering if there are lunch plans for Saturday. She said she would bring her awesome beanless venison chilli if anyone has any interest. She doesnt know how to get a hold of Barb or she would talk with her. Anyone have her phone # and would it be ok to contact her? PM me if that would be cool.


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Dec 30, 2011)

*I'm not sure,*

Barb here, I'm not sure if it is legal to put our phone number here. Would love to hear from Sarah about lunch on the 8th. Anyone tell me how to get a message to her?


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Dec 30, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Barb here, I'm not sure if it is legal to put our phone number here. Would love to hear from Sarah about lunch on the 8th. Anyone tell me how to get a message to her?



Wait, are we talking about Sat or Sunday? If I am not wrong you will be here on the 8th, right ?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, we will be in Danbury on Sunday the 8th


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 30, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Barb here, I'm not sure if it is legal to put our phone number here. Would love to hear from Sarah about lunch on the 8th. Anyone tell me how to get a message to her?



Private message sent to her.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 30, 2011)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Barb here, I'm not sure if it is legal to put our phone number here. Would love to hear from Sarah about lunch on the 8th. Anyone tell me how to get a message to her?


Ya Barb, you may not want some of the "preverts" on here getting your number!:jester:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 30, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Ya Barb, you may not want some of the "preverts" on here getting your number!:jester:



What is a prevert? Hope it is not a pervert that can't spell!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Dec 31, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> What is a prevert? Hope it is not a pervert that can't spell!:hmm3grin2orange:



Barb here Perverts or preverts I don't want either of them. Sarah and I have connected. I sent a pay pal donation to someone the only email I could find at this hour of the night. chad coen has my money. Hope it goes to the right place.


----------



## BugaBoots (Dec 31, 2011)

*Ill try.*

Hey guys, been trying to find time for a while. I will have to talk to the other half, and see if i am on call that weekend, but will see if i can make it. I have to watch my nephews that weekend so if i can make it will have more free labor. Ill let ya know either way.

Robert


----------



## StihlyinEly (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey folks, did I miss the directions? Good possibility I'll be able to do the Sunday thing. Where from Grantsburg to the cutting grounds? And is there an actual street address? 

I can't remember from last time, you see.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 31, 2011)

Well It looks good for me, Work is letting me take a hafeday of vacation, and one of my buddies is coming along also. So we will be coming up Friday evening, Maybe go some place for fish? Do some cutting with the glover boys on Saturday and do the Interfaith cutting on Sunday. Is there still wood for the 090G up ther or Can I switch it over for cutting Ice. Sturgeon season is comeing up ya no.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 1, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Hey folks, did I miss the directions? Good possibility I'll be able to do the Sunday thing. Where from Grantsburg to the cutting grounds? And is there an actual street address?
> 
> I can't remember from last time, you see.



Here a link to the Interfaith Cutting Site. 45.973814,-92.375162 - Google Maps

Should be just south of Danbury on Hayden lake road. 
You could come across 48/77 from Hinckley.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey JD-If you zoom in on that map I think you can see the SIGN!:hmm3grin2orange:
HAPPY NEW YEAR to all! Looking forward to seeing you all again next weekend!


----------



## Beefie (Jan 1, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hey JD-If you zoom in on that map I think you can see the SIGN!:hmm3grin2orange:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all! Looking forward to seeing you all again next weekend!



You can't see the sign by zooming in but if you look to the right of the garage you can see the wood piles.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Sarah here I want to get my details right. I talked with Barb and she had said we will be eating breakfast at 8 in siren. I seen a post by wetgunpowder sayin that breakfast is at 7 work is at 8. Someone have a definitive answer? I like my sleep and dont want to get up earlier than I have to, and Andy really needs his beauty sleep. Let me know any other details that may have been left out I really am anal about planning.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi, Sarah here I want to get my details right. I talked with Barb and she had said we will be eating breakfast at 8 in siren. I seen a post by wetgunpowder sayin that breakfast is at 7 work is at 8. Someone have a definitive answer? I like my sleep and dont want to get up earlier than I have to, and Andy really needs his beauty sleep. Let me know any other details that may have been left out I really am anal about planning.



Eat at 7am in siren(bring your appetite) then up to Danbury around 8am . That's usually the way it works.


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy here thanks for the info. I told my wife that and she said and I quote " o.k. but if I get there at seven and the carmel rolls aint there i'm gonna be pissed" PLEASE make sure they are there she is like an angry bear in the mornings.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Andy here thanks for the info. I told my wife that and she said and I quote " o.k. but if I get there at seven and the carmel rolls aint there i'm gonna be pissed" PLEASE make sure they are there she is like an angry bear in the mornings.



Don't worry about the Carmel Rolls I don't think Wendell Is coming up. So there should be more than plenty to go around. If possiable bring some raffle tickets along. I no I would by a few.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Andy really needs his beauty sleep.





andydodgegeek said:


> she is like an angry bear in the mornings.



Are you sure you aren't looking in the mirror in the morning?:jester::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone checked the weather forecast for Sunday? Snow, temps, mud, . . . ?

You guys got any snow on the ground (light, crusty stuff here in Saint Paul).

Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 2, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Anyone checked the weather forecast for Sunday? Snow, temps, mud, . . . ?
> 
> You guys got any snow on the ground (light, crusty stuff here in Saint Paul).
> 
> Philbert



Forcast is for lows in the teens and highs in the mid 20's all week. Maybe a dusting tomorrow. No other precipitation the rest of the week. 

Just a little crusting on the ground for snow. Maybe a couple of inches. Maybe gone by Friday- showing a high of 38 then.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 2, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I think we may have a mini gtg or play out west on saturday and then either have a safety meeting in my shop or T-dawgs.:hmm3grin2orange:



Is there anything planned for saturday other than the safety meeting as of yet? Was thinking of heading up that way early sat morning but can make it early afternoon if need be.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 2, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Is there anything planned for saturday other than the safety meeting as of yet? Was thinking of heading up that way early sat morning but can make it early afternoon if need be.



Nothing set in stone, just the usual playin around til somone comes up with a good idea or we start drinkin!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 2, 2012)

When should we show up and where?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> When should we show up and where?



If you want to head over this way around 9-10 am that would be fine. I ran the stove pile low on purpose at my place cuz I know you said you wanted to cut more with the skid steer.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 2, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If you want to head over this way around 9-10 am that would be fine. I ran the stove pile low on purpose at my place cuz I know you said you wanted to cut more with the skid steer.



Im there!


----------



## Beefie (Jan 3, 2012)

So who is all coming up? I know My buddy and I are planning on coming up. Boyd wear is the roll call list?

Beefie

P.S. Hey John I have switched to Coors Orignal, You want me to bring a box up?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 3, 2012)

Beefie said:


> So who is all coming up? I know My buddy and I are planning on coming up. Boyd wear is the roll call list?
> 
> Beefie
> 
> P.S. Hey John I have switched to Coors Orignal, You want me to bring a box up?



sounds good!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 3, 2012)

*Roll Call*

DennyInterfaith
WetGunPowder
Grandpatractor
HEAVYFUEL
pele55
Steve NW WI
andydodgegeek&Sarah&girlfriend:hmm3grin2orange:
GrizzlyAdams86
Philbert
Beefie
polkat
5R-INC
StihlyinEly
Bugaboots
wendell?
treemonkey?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2012)

My wife Sarah contacted Barb and is going to be helping her with our lunch on sunday. She is doing beanless venison chili on sunday and I was thinking on saturday maybe we could do a taco buffet for lunch at grandpatractors or where ever we are. She needs to know how many mouths there will be to feed. By the way they will also be venison tacos (I shot 4 this year). She will bring a crockpot full of taco meat that we can just plug in, a bunch of soft shell tortillas, cheese , lettuce, and some taco sauce. If we can get an estimated head count that would be helpfull. She will bring all that, I will be bringing her (and chainsaws).


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2012)

I posred my post the same time wetgunpowder posted roll call. I read the roll call list off to Sarah she said it sounds like a pretty motley crew.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I posred my post the same time wetgunpowder posted roll call. I read the roll call list off to Sarah she said it sounds like a pretty motley crew.



Wait til she sees them in person!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone else has to bring some dessert! I love dessert. I did say I am bringing a chainsaw didnt I?


----------



## Beefie (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if we are cutting out West on Saturday, there is no power out that way. I could bring my Honda generator up to keep things warm While we are cutting. How much power does the crock pot use "watts" I only have 2000. 


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 4, 2012)

I will have to look into the wattage. Cant we just plug it into that 090g somehow?


----------



## woodyman (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this,I have not been on AS for awhile.I am low on funds but would like to make it across the river at least one day to help out.


----------



## wendell (Jan 4, 2012)

After reading Andy's menu this is even harder to say but I'm afraid I'm going to have to sit this one out.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 4, 2012)

wendell said:


> After reading Andy's menu this is even harder to say but I'm afraid I'm going to have to sit this one out.



I'll eat your share.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 4, 2012)

wendell said:


> After reading Andy's menu this is even harder to say but I'm afraid I'm going to have to sit this one out.



All that good food AND Creamy Dark to wash it all down!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 4, 2012)

I talked to Sarah about the crockpot and she suggested that she will just keep the taco meat in the cast iron dutch oven and we will bring our propane cookstove. So we are set. Damn she is a good wife.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 4, 2012)

Weather man says 32 on Saturday and 30 on Sunday! Perfect wood cutting weather.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 4, 2012)

My wife said she will make some dessert to bring up.

Beefie


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm planning on being there on sunday, i'll try to rope dave and jake also


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 5, 2012)

That would be great Scott!
I think I got my other brother(The Pepsi Man) coming on Sunday to run the skidsteer.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 5, 2012)

Marty (wi50) said he'll prolly show up sat afternoon/evening. Scott I hope you will have some room to take a few saws home with you.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Marty (wi50) said he'll prolly show up sat afternoon/evening. Scott I hope you will have some room to take a few saws home with you.



do i need a trailer?:msp_w00t:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 5, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> do i need a trailer?:msp_w00t:



Just pull the camper up Saturday afternoon. You can back it in my heated shop, sleep in it Saturday night and load it up Sunday with saws to go back home, problem solved!


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jan 5, 2012)

*Dinner*



andydodgegeek said:


> I talked to Sarah about the crockpot and she suggested that she will just keep the taco meat in the cast iron dutch oven and we will bring our propane cookstove. So we are set. Damn she is a good wife.



Barb here. There have been some dinner changes. I can't reach Sarah, so please have her call me. The way it sounds you guys are going to be sooooo full, you won't want to go back to work after lunch.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there is still lodging space available saturday night? I forgot to ask that last time.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm out, gents. Was planning on getting gear ready to go tomorrow, but a $600 repair bill yesterday on the pickup while we were on the road far from home put the cabosh on my budget. I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 5, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Is there is still lodging space available saturday night? I forgot to ask that last time.



J.d. might have room or your welcome to stay in the loft again.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 5, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I'm out, gents. Was planning on getting gear ready to go tomorrow, but a $600 repair bill yesterday on the pickup while we were on the road far from home put the cabosh on my budget. I'll be there in spirit!



Sorry to here that Steve, maybe next round.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sorry to here that Steve, maybe next round.



Then someone had to mention he had an 090G for me to play with if I could get to the charity cutting. Ugh. So I'm back in. I'll find the gas $ somehow. It's a great event for a great cause, and it'll be nice for that fella to see a real man hoist a real saw for a change. 

Hehehehehe!    

Stupid truck broke down about 40 miles straight west of the charity cutting yesterday, too. Water pump bearing went, trashing the pump and the serpentine belt. After the tow, parts, and labor, a chunk of $. Could have saved $300 if I'd done the job in my garage. Oh well, chit happens. 

Goofy thing is, if we hadn't been on that road trip and had kept the truck at home, it probably would have broken down Sunday on the way to the charity cutting, and I'd never have gotten there. 

Kinda mysterious. :msp_wink:

Anyway, if you see a bright blue 99 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with a Christmas wreath attached to the front deercatcher, that'll be me.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 5, 2012)

One dessert made, one more to go. One box of beer ready for transport. Sleeping over at Heavy fuels place, sounds like bunk beds need to get built. It sounds like I sold one of boyds 7900 Dolmars to my buddy. I wonder what type of commision I get on sales from Boyd:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2012)

That depends-Did ya sell it at list price or dealer cost??????


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember at the ONE SHOT cut that Beefie and Stihly got along like peas and carrots-Once stihly sees that big 090 we will have to separate them with a pailof cold water!! (unless andydodgegeek gets between them first!)


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

Beefie said:


> One dessert made, one more to go. One box of beer ready for transport. Sleeping over at Heavy fuels place, sounds like bunk beds need to get built. It sounds like I sold one of boyds 7900 Dolmars to my buddy. I wonder what type of commision I get on sales from Boyd:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



You gotta build your own sleeping quarters? Zounds! 



WetGunPowder said:


> I remember at the ONE SHOT cut that Beefie and Stihly got along like peas and carrots-Once stihly sees that big 090 we will have to separate them with a pailof cold water!! (unless andydodgegeek gets between them first!)



You know, I still have the Dolmar cap you gave me at last year's GTG. I've never worn it, and no matter how often I try, I can't find anyone up here in the boreal forest who wants that free cap. Methinks I'll have to bring it down there and give it back to you. 

As for the 090G, if I don't win the Stumpy's raffle 090G, I'll be making Beefie some kind of serious offer. For the saw, Boyd, for the saw! LOL! Peas and carrots indeed. Sounds like a Forrest Gump world, my friend.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 5, 2012)

All right I no I could get Ely to come with just a little bait. I love it one a plan comes together. Wasn't that dealer cost I got the price for:wink2:. It will be good to see everone again. My buddy is getting ready to go. he has called twice tonight to see if I was ready to go. I think I might have given him the CAD bug.:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 5, 2012)

Beefie said:


> All right I no I could get Ely to come with just a little bait. I love it one a plan comes together. Wasn't that dealer cost I got the price for:wink2:. It will be good to see everone again. My buddy is getting ready to go. he has called twice tonight to see if I was ready to go. I think I might have given him the CAD bug.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



What time are you planning on being over here? I imagine your going to Boyds first.

Tell your buddy to make sure everything is strapped down good & proper, I know your not very careful about that stuff!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

Beefie said:


> All right I no I could get Ely to come with just a little bait. I love it one a plan comes together.



Any more of that and I gotsta unfriend you on Facebook! :bang: 

Uh, can you even get that 090G running? I ain't gonna be making the round trip on gas fumes just to touch the body of a non working 090!


----------



## longbar (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like you guys should have a good time this weekend. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 5, 2012)

Just came back in from getting it running, It will need a little twiking in by Grampatractor or tree monkey. But I did noodle a chunk of elm, really makes long noodles with 1/2" chain:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Jan 5, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Any more of that and I gotsta unfriend you on Facebook! :bang:
> 
> Uh, can you even get that 090G running? I ain't gonna be making the round trip on gas fumes just to touch the body of a non working 090!



That's not what you said the last time.........


Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey woody-Are ya gonna make it?


----------



## Beefie (Jan 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> What time are you planning on being over here? I imagine your going to Boyds first.
> 
> Tell your buddy to make sure everything is strapped down good & proper, I know your not very careful about that stuff!!



I told work I wanted to be done by 11am , it looks more like 1pm. Still trying to get stuff together , My wife is gone to some pampered chef meeting and I have both girls here . really hard to sharpen chains with little fingers trying to grab at them. I think I might be sharpening over at Grampatractors. I don't think I will make Boyds on friday. I think we will take a trip down early saturday morning. Really hard to tell until I get to work .Talk to you guys later I am going to try to get some stuff done.


Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Jan 5, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hey woody-Are ya gonna make it?



If I don't have any problems I should make it Sun.Just trying to figure out if I will make breakfast in Siren if thats where it's at.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2012)

woodyman said:


> If I don't have any problems I should make it Sun.Just trying to figure out if I will make breakfast in Siren if thats where it's at.



Main Street Cafe in Siren at 7AM!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 5, 2012)

I know i'll be there. I was just getting some stuff ready, having a hard time deciding what to wear. Do these jeans make my a$$ look fat? My bib overalls are a good bet if I dont want to be showing off crack all day, but I know how you wisconsin people are you'd probably like a little crack show. I look forward to meeting you people, i'll be the big bearded guy that looks like he's gonna kill you.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I know i'll be there. I was just getting some stuff ready, having a hard time deciding what to wear. Do these jeans make my a$$ look fat? My bib overalls are a good bet if I dont want to be showing off crack all day, but I know how you wisconsin people are you'd probably like a little crack show. I look forward to meeting you people, i'll be the big bearded guy that looks like he's gonna kill you.



Big bearded serial killer-Sounds like about 2/3 of the guys you'll meet this weekend!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> i'll be the big bearded guy that looks like he's gonna kill you.



That just means you'll look like their wives.

Somebody shoot me a PM with their cell phone in case the link provided is not something my Garmin Nuvi likes, and I need actual physical directions. This is NOT an invite for andydodgegeek, who seems willing to embrace darn near any hottie babe who has a beard.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> That just means you'll look like their wives.



Mine shaved off her beard for Christmas!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Mine shaved off her beard for Christmas!



Bottoms up!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 5, 2012)

I like em hairy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I know i'll be there. I was just getting some stuff ready, having a hard time deciding what to wear. Do these jeans make my a$$ look fat? My bib overalls are a good bet if I dont want to be showing off crack all day, but I know how you wisconsin people are you'd probably like a little crack show. I look forward to meeting you people, i'll be the big bearded guy that looks like he's gonna kill you.



Dude... Now that's funny right there.!!!! HahahHahHa!!! 
Sorry, lost my composure there...
Carry on...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I like em hairy.



Sarah here... FYI... I am NOT hairy.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah here... FYI... I am NOT hairy.



oops. is he in the dog house yet?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah here... FYI... I am NOT hairy.



It will be nice to meet you Sarah.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 6, 2012)

JD, where are you planning on cutting Saturday? I'm thinking of heading up Saturday morning and cutting a load at my spot off of Evergreen, then wandering north of the Co line and meet up with you guys for a bit. If Sunday afternoon I ain't totally beat and stuffed full of food, I might get another load on the way home. Still got 4 cords left on my permit, been doing most of my cuttin at home or close by lately.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> oops. is he in the dog house yet?



I am not in the dog house yet, but she doesnt know I am thinking about sending my 064 home with you. SHHHH!


----------



## pele55 (Jan 6, 2012)

*safety meeting*

i wont make it to grandpatractors to cut wood on saturday.. i wont be done bowling until around 4 to 5 pm.. have to go make money!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 6, 2012)

pele55 said:


> i wont make it to grandpatractors to cut wood on saturday.. i wont be done bowling until around 4 to 5 pm.. have to go make money!!!!!



I think all the wildlife west of 87 just breathed a sigh of relief!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 6, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> JD, where are you planning on cutting Saturday? I'm thinking of heading up Saturday morning and cutting a load at my spot off of Evergreen, then wandering north of the Co line and meet up with you guys for a bit. If Sunday afternoon I ain't totally beat and stuffed full of food, I might get another load on the way home. Still got 4 cords left on my permit, been doing most of my cuttin at home or close by lately.



The intersection of Oletjen & Johnson.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The intersection of Oletjen & Johnson.



Cool, I'll either be on 250th South of Evergreen, or just south of the fire tower, depending on where the wood is, haven't been up there since hunting season.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 6, 2012)

pele55 said:


> i wont make it to grandpatractors to cut wood on saturday.. i wont be done bowling until around 4 to 5 pm.. have to go make money!!!!!



4-5 is when we'll be back in the shop BSing. You're pretty good at that!:jester:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 6, 2012)

Well It looks like I will be on the road around 2:30 pm way later than I wanted. I hate it when work gets in the way of fun. Looks like we will be going up with five saws and coming home with six saws. Desserts are ready and aslong as I don't forget them we should have some nice treats. I think We will be stopping some place on the way up for supper.


Beefie


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jan 6, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Big bearded serial killer-Sounds like about 2/3 of the guys you'll meet this weekend!



Boyd, Barb here. Do you have a count for Sunday? Need to know so I can have enough green bean casserole and candied yams. Oh yes, and cookies.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 6, 2012)

DennyInterfaith said:


> Boyd, Barb here. Do you have a count for Sunday? Need to know so I can have enough green bean casserole and candied yams. Oh yes, and cookies.



Roll Call

DennyInterfaith
WetGunPowder
Grandpatractor +3 KIDS ?
HEAVYFUEL + 2 KIDS
pele55
Steve NW WI
andydodgegeek&Sarah&girlfriend
GrizzlyAdams86
Philbert
Beefie +1
polkat
5R-INC
StihlyinEly
Bugaboots
The pepsi man +2 KIDS?
treemonkey +2 



Possibly some more. Better plan for 25. 
Or maybe 12!:jester:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 6, 2012)

I have my saws and accesories loaded into my truck and I am ready to play. I hope you dont mind if I bring more than 1 saw, dont laugh I couldnt decide which ones to bring. Hey heavy fuel I hope you dont mind if I show up at about 4:00am and start warming up my saws.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2012)

Got the batteries charged in my MS660 killer!

Will probably show up on Sunday around 8:30 - have to get the kids settled first.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 6, 2012)

BARB-Add another 10 people to the guest list for dinner. Some are Noobies and others have helped in the past. Should be a perfect day weather-wise, Looking forward to seeing everyone again! (not YOU pele55!!):msp_thumbup:


----------



## pele55 (Jan 6, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> BARB-Add another 10 people to the guest list for dinner. Some are Noobies and others have helped in the past. Should be a perfect day weather-wise, Looking forward to seeing everyone again! (not YOU pele55!!):msp_thumbup:



i like football!!!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

riding up with tree monkey -

-chandler


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 6, 2012)

For anyone that is planning on playing around on Saturday it looks like we will be at Boyd's first thing in the morning. Somebody will be picking up a new saw and some bar oil. Anyone is welcome to meet us there. 8:00 AM.


----------



## wendell (Jan 6, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> For anyone that is planning on playing around on Saturday it looks like we will be at Boyd's first thing in the morning. Somebody will be picking up a new saw and some bar oil. Anyone is welcome to meet us there. 8:00 AM.



Is that the saw that was my birthday present? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> riding up with tree monkey -
> 
> -chandler



i don't know if we can bring your new saw. 











i hear it's realy heavy:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i don't know if we can bring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that would suck... You're cruel...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 6, 2012)

Is there still plans to meet at jons or has that changed? I will have two kids with me on sunday too. The saws are sharp and all fueled up ready to go.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 6, 2012)

Got to get to old hog goin!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 6, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> For anyone that is planning on playing around on Saturday it looks like we will be at Boyd's first thing in the morning. Somebody will be picking up a new saw and some bar oil. Anyone is welcome to meet us there. 8:00 AM.



Conveniently located right on my way to Wolf Creek! See you guys in the morning. Truck is full of gear and gas, and I got 2 hours left of work for the week.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Got to get to old hog goin!



the shop is waaaaaaaaaaaay to clean


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got back from snowmobiling into Canada for some lake trout fishing. Tomorrow I'll be organizing laker gear for the next outing and prepping chainsaw gear for Sunday. 

No rest for the wicked. Hope I have enough energy after hitting the road at 4 a.m. Sunday to heft that 090G. If not, I'll just have Beefie get down on hands and knees and I'll use his back to rest the saw on.


----------



## wendell (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> the shop is waaaaaaaaaaaay to clean



Obviously, you haven't smelled it. :waaaht:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> the shop is waaaaaaaaaaaay to clean



That's cause he doesn't do any actual fixin there!:biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 6, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> Is there still plans to meet at jons or has that changed? I will have two kids with me on sunday too. The saws are sharp and all fueled up ready to go.



Probably meeting up at Jon's around 8:30 cutting a little there and then heading out west.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i don't know if we can bring your new saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prolly just the stupid scale I used


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> Obviously, you haven't smelled it. :waaaht:



I rinsed the semi truck off and left it OUTSIDE.


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jan 7, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> BARB-Add another 10 people to the guest list for dinner. Some are Noobies and others have helped in the past. Should be a perfect day weather-wise, Looking forward to seeing everyone again! (not YOU pele55!!):msp_thumbup:





We are going to plan for about 35. There will be plenty for everyone to eat. There might be a reporter there from the Burnett County Sentinel. He wants to do a story on the Arborists. I think the promise of a turkey dinner also gave him incentive.

Think we should do a light lunch about 12:00 or so? Maybe a bowl of chili and sandwiches. I have another lady making chili too. Not as good as Sarah's venison no bean chili, but chili just the same.
Maybe that and Fritos. Would make a good break. Just let me know. 

Called Main Street and they had already been warned.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 7, 2012)

dennyinterfaith said:


> we are going to plan for about 35. There will be plenty for everyone to eat. There might be a reporter there from the burnett county sentinel. He wants to do a story on the arborists. I think the promise of a turkey dinner also gave him incentive.
> 
> Think we should do a light lunch about 12:00 or so? Maybe a bowl of chili and sandwiches. I have another lady making chili too. Not as good as sarah's venison no bean chili, but chili just the same.
> Maybe that and fritos. Would make a good break. Just let me know.
> ...



perfect!!!


----------



## wendell (Jan 7, 2012)

DennyInterfaith said:


> We are going to plan for about 35. There will be plenty for everyone to eat. There might be a reporter there from the Burnett County Sentinel. He wants to do a story on the Arborists. I think the promise of a turkey dinner also gave him incentive.
> 
> Think we should do a light lunch about 12:00 or so? Maybe a bowl of chili and sandwiches. I have another lady making chili too. Not as good as Sarah's venison no bean chili, but chili just the same.
> Maybe that and Fritos. Would make a good break. Just let me know.
> ...


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm a little confused about which things are going on today and which things are going on tomorrow. Anyone wanna help out with an itinerary for tomorrow? Signed --- Clueless in Ely.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 7, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I'm a little confused about which things are going on today and which things are going on tomorrow. Anyone wanna help out with an itinerary for tomorrow? Signed --- Clueless in Ely.



Today was the free saw give-a-ways and the beer tasting. Tomorrow is swamp logging.

Philbert


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Today was the free saw give-a-ways and the beer tasting. Tomorrow is swamp logging.
> 
> Philbert



Typical. I miss out of the fun, show up for the work.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 7, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Typical. I miss out of the fun, show up for the work.



I'm sure that there will be plenty of pleasure to go with the pain tomorrow!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm sure that there will be plenty of pleasure to go with the pain tomorrow!



No doubt. Fella can't win free chainsaws and drink beer _every_ day!


----------



## woodyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Full tank of gas,truck loaded with saws and alarm set for 4:30AM.Going to try and make Siren,WI by 7:00AM if I don't get lost taking the back roads over.I sure hope some of those back roads have been fixed over the summer.I just about lost all the bondo on my truck the last time over.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Got something for you Steve.You left a couple things at that GTG I had.I will bring them with so don't forget to ask me.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Here a link to the Interfaith Cutting Site. 45.973814,-92.375162 - Google Maps
> 
> Should be just south of Danbury on Hayden lake road.
> You could come across 48/77 from Hinckley.



Interesting. Both Google Maps and Mapquest make it 20 miles shorter to come down through Superior and down Hwy. 35 than down I35 and over into Wisconsin. Time difference is almost nil, with the Sconnie route going through Duluth and Superior and eating up time that way, but coming in a couple minutes shorter than the Minnesota route. 

Just punched the coords in the in-truck Garmin and they also suggest the D/S and Hwy. 35 route.

For old time's sake (wife and I used to live in Superior and work in Duluth, and I'm a born Sconnie), think I'll do the Duluth/Superior Hwy. 35 route. I spent a LOT of time driving along Hwy. 35 years ago. 

Damn, 3:30 a.m. is going to come really early. 

Woodyman, I totally forgot about leaving that stuff behind. Thanks for holding onto it for me! I don't suppose little Stihl elves came in the dark of the night one time and waved their magic wands and converted those items into a mint 090, did they?


----------



## woodyman (Jan 7, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Interesting. Both Google Maps and Mapquest make it 20 miles shorter to come down through Superior and down Hwy. 35 than down I35 and over into Wisconsin. Time difference is almost nil, with the Sconnie route going through Duluth and Superior and eating up time that way, but coming in a couple minutes shorter than the Minnesota route.
> 
> Just punched the coords in the in-truck Garmin and they also suggest the D/S and Hwy. 35 route.
> 
> ...


Sorry,didn't happen.And as always keep your stick on the ice and don't forget to check your nuts before leaving if you want to be on time:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Sorry,didn't happen.And as always keep your stick on the ice and don't forget to check your nuts before leaving if you want to be on time:hmm3grin2orange:



Sigh. I'll just have to learn to live with disappointment. And I gots a new truck. Self-tightening nuts (not to mention a 3-day-old water pump and serpentine belt).  

Seriously, Ida been happy if that stuff got turned into an 076 or 076S, too.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 7, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> riding up with tree monkey -
> 
> -chandler



im riding up with these two tomorow morning as well, shall be interesting but at least im driving:hmm3grin2orange:scott i hope ya got a good pair of walking shoes lol


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 7, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> im riding up with these two tomorow morning as well, shall be interesting but at least im driving:hmm3grin2orange:scott i hope ya got a good pair of walking shoes lol



well Jake, since scott and I always hafta sharpen your chains you better not make us walk 

chandler


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 7, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Typical. I miss out of the fun, show up for the work.



You didn't see the tangled mess those guys were cutting in today. I'm cutting where there's maybe 20% down, there's maybe 10% still standing where JD and the boys were cutting today. I'd have written it off except for their skiddy.



StihlyinEly said:


> Interesting. Both Google Maps and Mapquest make it 20 miles shorter to come down through Superior and down Hwy. 35 than down I35 and over into Wisconsin. Time difference is almost nil, with the Sconnie route going through Duluth and Superior and eating up time that way, but coming in a couple minutes shorter than the Minnesota route.
> 
> Just punched the coords in the in-truck Garmin and they also suggest the D/S and Hwy. 35 route.
> 
> ...



3:30? You're gonna miss breakfast!

PS Garmin is definetly female, I punch in places I want to go and know the fastest way to, and it'll try to send me the long way. Even so, 35S outta Sup should be a good run that time of morning. Not many towns north of Danbury to slow ya down.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> 3:30? You're gonna miss breakfast! . . . . Not many towns north of Danbury to slow ya down . . . . Garmin is definetly female,



The hell I will! First piece of roadkill I find south of the Town of Superior is going on my exhaust manifold for roadkill omelette! 

And hey, since when aren't Dairyland and Moose Junction real towns? 

My Garmin is a chick. I gots the Aussie accent, which is pretty cool since my second wife was Sheila. Hehehehehe


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 7, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> im riding up with these two tomorow morning as well, shall be interesting but at least im driving:hmm3grin2orange:scott i hope ya got a good pair of walking shoes lol



no problem, your packing all the saws


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 7, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> The hell I will! First piece of roadkill I find south of the Town of Superior is going on my exhaust manifold for roadkill omelette!
> 
> And hey, since when aren't Dairyland and Moose Junction real towns?
> 
> My Garmin is a chick. I gots the Aussie accent, which is pretty cool since my second wife was Sheila. Hehehehehe



They only count as real towns when the taverns are open, MOST nights, they're closed when you go by!

One day, I'm gonna become an illegal alien in Oz, unless they're willing to let a redneck like me in legally!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> One day, I'm gonna become an illegal alien in Oz, unless they're willing to let a redneck like me in legally!



I think people like you and me would get on well there, if we could live far outside any city limits. 

Except I HATE snakes!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2012)

Steve, not many cops on duty on a sunday morning either in wisconsin. I didn't know if you would make it for breakfast or not . 7 am on mainsteet cafe in siren for breakfast and 8 at denny's for cutting. 

We had a great day today. Broke in a couple of new saws and fixed a couple of old ones. We cut 2 truckloads of logs and there is lots more laying in piles in the woods. 

Thanks again Sarah for the tacos that we had for supper. They were good and hit the spot. 
I am hitting the sack and we'll see you guys in the AM.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 8, 2012)

Duane & Ernie







Sarah,Andy & Grizzly Adams 







Ernie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 8, 2012)

Philbert






Stihlyinely 






Tree Monkey


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

Those were Ernie not Eric!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm downloading my pics right now. The girls took a bunch. I'll sort thru and get some up soon.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 8, 2012)

Home safe and sound. Hope everyone else is too, or at least on their way. Hwy 35 south of Luck was blocked off, I called the neighbor lady who always has the scanner on, 2 car wreck, 2 air ambulances requested. I don't think any of our guys were that far ahead of me though.

Gonna get some pics and a video off the cell phone here in a bit. Right now the dog's feeling neglected and it's hard to type with 50 lbs of black lab in your lap!

12 hours door to door today.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 8, 2012)

Made it home in 2 hours safe and sound.What a great day,alot of work got done.Can't wait for the next one even though I got a leg cramp 40 miles from Denneys.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Made it home in 2 hours safe and sound.What a great day,alot of work got done.Can't wait for the next one even though I got a leg cramp 40 miles from Denneys.



It was good to see the Santiago Kid again. Glad you could make it!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 8, 2012)

Some random pics:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 8, 2012)

30 second 360° lookaround video. Lots of wood around for sure. At least 5 splitters running, lots of Fiskars swinging, 2 skidloaders moving it all, and a pile of chainsaws.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ownxsnR5E2E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

A few more pics. Sorry, my camera died so these are crappy cell pics, but there were a few more photographers around with good lenses, expect to see better pics as they get time to post them.











Beefie's 090G getting to stretch it's legs, StihlyinEly getting what he came for at the controls.






Wet boots are hanging above the stove, the Aleve bottle has a few less in it than it did this morning, and I have AS on the computer and Jeff Dunham on TV. I don't see much need to move any more tonight. The couch and I are becoming one!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, Sarah here... 

Had a great time with all of you this weekend- was nice meeting folks & putting a face with a handle. I took about 30 pics, here's four of them... if you want to see more, I started an album in Andy's profile page- check it out. Both me & Andy are sore as heck from all the work... Andy got out of the truck when we got home & immediately had a debilitating charlie horse- he couldn't even straighten his right leg for about 15 minutes, conveniently for him it resulted in my unloading of all the saws from the truck... He's still a little whiney (heh heh). 
Thank you to Barb & Denny for the hospitality, as well as the folks who hosted our turkey finale- Yum! 

Oh and I ended up with an extra wooden spoon- I'll gladly ship it out to whoever it belongs to... And if anyone ends up with two little glass bowls with white lids on them, I am a bit partial to them & would love em back, just let me know if you come across them. 
Thanks!

I waited all day trying to get a picture of JD working, but even though I had the camera ready, I just couldn't seem to catch him. Sorry. :hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks, Beefy- this was a neat experience for me




Cutting the big cookie




Can't believe how hard these gals were working- or that they were splitting wood in tank tops in January! Wish I'd have gotten a shot of that!




Didn't know Andy could have so much fun hanging out with a bunch of dudes in a$$less chaps...


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is a few of mine.






Philbert with the cordless'





Fatness running his skidsteer.(a new member on AS)






one of our frequent breaks.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you believe Andy just asked whats for dinner?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

See Sarah, someone caught me working!!






And they caught you working too!






Joel in the skidsteer






Joel and Steve NW WI


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Can you believe Andy just asked whats for dinner?



Better give him some bananas. Might help his cramps!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2012)

That pic looks photoshop too me.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 8, 2012)

Sarah, good to meet ya today. I was beginning to think Andy had multiple personality disorder :hmm3grin2orange: Might as well get your own handle as often as you're on here lately.

Anyone get more pics of that two way splitter that wore me out today?


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 8, 2012)

Couldn't have asked for a nicer day to cut wood. Not sure how much we got cut today but my back is telling me it was alot. Always fun to get my boys out and really work them. My brother and one son were both sleeping in the truck before we got to Webster.:smile2:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 8, 2012)

Sure was a great day!

Here's the whole fam damily.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

Me in the skidsteer this time.






lmbrman and chainsawnut460(in his t-shirt) cutting some blowdowns. 






lmbrman and chainsawnut460 racin!






The big group. I think 2 left early and StihlyinEly and Jessica along with Denny are running cameras.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone get more pics of that two way splitter that wore me out today?




Here ya go!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> Couldn't have asked for a nicer day to cut wood. Not sure how much we got cut today but my back is telling me it was alot. Always fun to get my boys out and really work them. My brother and one son were both sleeping in the truck before we got to Webster.:smile2:



The boys, with brother Dave in the back and 5R-INC


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 8, 2012)

Such a blast with great people and wonderful weather. Got to drop about 20 oak trees, do some bucking, run the 090G a few times, watch Joel be entertained by Beefie and I taking out three trees simultaneously that were all snagged up together, and looked on as a bunch of teens worked hard all day long splitting, carrying and tossing. That was all way cool.   

But you know, the saw that impressed me most was that little Jred 2153C. Exact same saw we have at the family lake cabin, but Tree Monkey did something to this lil one that was downright _mystical._ Light as a feather compared with the larger saws, but very angry at the wood!  

When can we do the next charity cutting? _WHEN???_


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 8, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> But you know, the saw that impressed me most was that little Jred 2153C. Exact same saw we have at the family lake cabin, but Tree Monkey did something to this lil one that was downright _mystical._ Light as a feather compared with the larger saws, but very angry at the wood!
> 
> When can we do the next charity cutting? _WHEN???_



I shoulda latched onto that little guy for a couple cuts...next time.

Speaking of when, I'm pretty sure Denny would be OK with it any time you can make it down. I'm game...EXCEPT for after 3 next Sunday. Like the mirror covers on the Dodge BTW!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I shoulda latched onto that little guy for a couple cuts...next time.
> 
> Like the mirror covers on the Dodge BTW!



NOBODY in Ely likes my Packers mirror covers.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> NOBODY in Ely likes my Packers mirror covers.



I'm envious... Looks like you guys worked hard and had a good time...


----------



## carlseawolf (Jan 8, 2012)

looks like fun , and alot of hard work.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

View attachment 216090

View attachment 216091

now he's a real logger:msp_w00t:
look at all that gear:biggrin:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 9, 2012)

Well After A fun weekend we made the 5 hour trip back safe and sound. The saws got unloaded and Ernie was back to his house. I am going to bed and will post more pics later in the week.

Thanks everyone for a great weekend and was nice to meet some more of you AS ers. 


Beefie


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2012)

Made it back ok. Topped off the gas on the truck tonight and got better gas mileage bringing back a load of wood than coming up empty. :msp_w00t: Anyways a thak you to every one who helped put this together and all those who came to work. It was also good to see a new members along with a few I haven't seen in a while. Also enjoyed the food as well, never have to worry about going away hungry from one of these events. I did take some pictures, will try to start posting them tomorrow, got to go to bed to wake up at 4 am for work. 

But again a big thank you to every one helped out this weekend.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you Denny, J.D., and others who organized and coordinated this event, the food, etc.

I will sort through the photos I took and see if I can post some that others have not (seems like we took a lot of the same pictures!). Somebody please PhotoShop me into the group photo as I had to leave early.

Philbert

Photo of a GOOD Dog! (_Why chew a stick when you can have 44 cc's of German engineered power?_)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 216090
> 
> View attachment 216091
> 
> ...



What the hell's all that stuff hangin' off that poor fella..???
Can't tell who it is...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 9, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Well After A fun weekend we made the 5 hour trip back safe and sound. The saws got unloaded and Ernie was back to his house. I am going to bed and will post more pics later in the week.
> 
> Thanks everyone for a great weekend and was nice to meet some more of you AS ers.
> 
> ...



Ernie needs a handle on here now. I suggest FiskarsSwinginMadman!



Hedgerow said:


> What the hell's all that stuff hangin' off that poor fella..???
> Can't tell who it is...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That be chainsawnut460


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Ernie needs a handle on here now. I suggest FiskarsSwinginMadman!



Ya Ernie was going faster then a crack head trying to strip copper wires! All weekend!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

I wonder if Sarah is makin pancakes for breakfast this morning????


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thank you all*

Hi everyone, Barb here 

What a day yesterday was! There were so many people that I did not even get to meet everyone. You guys ( and girls) are great. I don't know where to start. Sarah, I found your bowls and will get them to you somehow. The chili was terrific. I had to try just a little before it went outside because once it did I knew it would be gone in a minute. otstir: Laure and Connie are terrific for all they did and Wendy almost pushed someone over to get me a caramel roll. 

JD, be sure they know how much we appreciate them and the fact that they gave up their day to be here. I have never seen kids work so hard. 

I know some of you had a long drive home and after a turkey dinner I prayed you would make it safe. Denny felt he was not doing enough because he did not have a chain saw in his hand all of the time. Well, someone had to shuffle food back and forth. 

You will never know how much we are happy all the new guys made it. The old guys, I mean, regulars were as terrific as ever. 

Denny and I can't say "Thank You", it is not enough. There are really not words for all you did for Interfaith. People drove buy and called to be sure we knew there were people standing around the sign and we just had to get a picture. :camera: They could not even see those of you who were out in the woods, working you butts off. 

Oh, just a foot note. The fire at Rose's is still smoldering. The wind has really picked up and I called to tell her to watch it. 

Denny's at work, but he will right soon and from both of us, Thank all of you. You are all terrific. Denny would never say this, but we love you all for what you give to those who will not have wood to heat their homes :yourock:.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I wonder if Sarah is makin pancakes for breakfast this morning????



Ha! Don't give him any ideas!


----------



## woodyman (Jan 9, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone that was involved in the food preperation.I don't think anyone went hungry.And I didn't expect the treat at the end it was better than a Thanksgiving meal


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Boyd really missed ya yesterday. Family time is always number one but now we all know there are no red solo cups for you just glass!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention, Heavy Fuel's little 401 Dolmar was a hoot to run. Too bad we were cutting almost as much dirt as wood in that pile. Sorry Jon!

BTW Jon, you have mail.


----------



## wendell (Jan 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 216090
> 
> View attachment 216091
> 
> ...



Looks like he forgot his "Official Stihl Chaps" (Trademark, Copyright). I'm sure he is quite embarrassed by that.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Forgot to mention, Heavy Fuel's little 401 Dolmar was a hoot to run. Too bad we were cutting almost as much dirt as wood in that pile. Sorry Jon!
> 
> BTW Jon, you have mail.



Thanks Steve, I got it. I think that 401 will give that 420 a run for the money now.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> Hey Boyd really missed ya yesterday. Family time is always number one but now we all know there are no red solo cups for you just glass!



No need for me to go into details on my disappearance. I would of much rather been in the woods instead of a golf course club house-But I'm glad I chose to go and support my daughter and the situation she is in. NOW can I have my red SOLO CUP?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks Steve, I got it. I think that 401 will give that 420 a run for the money now.



Amazing that a guy can hit the 1000 post mark and you never know where he is around here!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Amazing that a guy can hit the 1000 post mark and you never know where he is around here!!!



I was splitting wood while you were having crumpets and tea with the princesses!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was splitting wood while you were having crumpets and tea with the princesses!



I take that back, I use invisible mode when it comes to work too!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was splitting wood while you were having crumpets and tea with the princesses!



One more remark like that and I'll turn pele loose on ya!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> One more remark like that and I'll turn pele loose on ya!!!:msp_scared:



You should a least threaten me with someone who can run in a straight line!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats just a wonderful thing you guys do for the community. Y'all will surely be blessed.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2012)

The first batch of pictures, all from our expedtion out west into the barrons.























More coming.


----------



## wendell (Jan 9, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> One more remark like that and I'll turn pele loose on ya!!!:msp_scared:



If I don't get the saw you promised me for my birthday, I'm turning Pele loose on you!

But I will take that backpack blower if it works better for you.

I'm all about being considerate!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice pics Grizz, we just use a nuke then go clean up the mess!


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thanks again*

Denny here. Yesterday was truly a day to remember. What an "army". You all are such a blessing to our group and to all the people who benefit from your hard work. Your efforts inspire and motivate our group so much. We had two phone calls today from people who drove by yesterday and saw all the activity. They wanted to know what was going on. We are so proud and excited to tell them about all the great people who worked so hard, where they were from, and the stories that seem to come out of every gathering. I hope everyone had a safe trip home and slept well knowing, in your heart, what an incredible contribution you made to the health and safety of friends you have never met. Thank you all so much and may God bless you.:chainsawguy:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2012)

Next batch, these are from sunday, I will try to put names with faces as best I can.

Lunch break.





Fatness (fatboy) new friend.





L to R: ???, Joel, Steve NW WI and fatboy.





Heavy Fuel on the right w/the fiskars, don't know the names of the others.





Andy (andydodgegeek) and the Mrs., Sarah, manning their splitter.





Next batch coming up.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2012)

Next bunch.

L to R: Fatboy, Steve NW WI, dont know the names of the rest.





Woodyman tackling a pile over on the west side of the property.





R to L: Grandpatractor, Joel and Michel after the grapple on the skidloader blew a hyd. line. 





Andy sizing up some big rounds.





Beefie with the 090G making cookies and mulch.





Just a few left.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2012)

Last 2.

Philbert with the 090G. 





Mountains of oak.





Thanks again to everyone for a great weekend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Nice pics Grizz, we just use a nuke then go clean up the mess!



I'd rather use this:






M728 (M60) engineer/recovery tank. Push, pull or just shoot the tree down and drag it out. Also has a recovery winch/wrecker boom on the back of the turret for lifting heavy rounds on the splitter and a .50 cal to discourage woodpile thieves if the 105mm main gun doesn't.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I'd rather use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denny might like that to guard the woodpile!


----------



## wendell (Jan 9, 2012)

For all the work everyone keeps talking about, there sure doesn't seem to be many action shots. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 9, 2012)

wendell said:


> For all the work everyone keeps talking about, there sure doesn't seem to be many action shots. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry you didn't make it this time Wendell . This new format makes it take twice as long as it use to to post pics. I am trying to resize them for the sight. My 2 and 4 year old have other plans for dad thoe. Might take a few days.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Beefie you need to send me your address so I can send you the $200 I owe you for that 090.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Beefie you need to send me your address so I can send you the $200 I owe you for that 090.



I don't think $200 would even get you the spark plug out of it!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Boyd did you by chance remember to look and see if you have a tensioner for my 2101xp. I would like to replace the whole thing the screw, the dawg, and the retainer. Let me know if you can help me out.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 9, 2012)

See, long bar = less reaching


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> See, long bar = less reaching



Good grief... Ain't that like swatting a gnat with a hammer??? I got a Mac 3200 that I use on that size wood Andy... 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Beefie you need to send me your address so I can send you the $200 I owe you for that 090.



No. Remember when he tossed his digital camera to me and asked me to hold onto it? I did, and then offered to give it back if he'd give me the 090G. I SWORE he nodded an affirmative. That 090G is MINE! Hehehehe


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 9, 2012)

Barb and Denny, you guys inspire us and it is always fun to get up there and help. The food is just a big bonus! I hugged some, but I didn't get to hug all the cooks.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 9, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Barb and Denny, you guys inspire us and it is always fun to get up there and help. The food is just a big bonus! I hugged some, but I didn't get to hug all the cooks.



I didn't get a hug from you either, J.D. 

Thank God!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 9, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I didn't get a hug from you either, J.D.
> 
> Thank God!



That's cause you were all sweaty!:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell (Jan 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Good grief... Ain't that like swatting a gnat with a hammer??? I got a Mac 3200 that I use on that size wood Andy...
> :msp_tongue:



I think someone is compensating. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 9, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> No. Remember when he tossed his digital camera to me and asked me to hold onto it? I did, and then offered to give it back if he'd give me the 090G. I SWORE he nodded an affirmative. That 090G is MINE! Hehehehe



You guys keep smoking your wacky weed, The saw is staying here. Don,t worry I will keep bringing it for you guys to play with.

Just got off the phone with ERNIE. He said he lost 9lb's this weekend, he can't figure out how as he said he ate like a horse. He then told me he cut and split the pile of logs we had stacked up by his shed. I think I have a pic of that pile.












There is three more loads like that, and that is what he cut and split this afternoon. He has always been a worker but holy crap.He said he had one he couldn't split so he noodled it with his new 7900 he really likes that saw. I don't think I will be seeing my X27 any time soon, it might be on permament loan at Ernie's:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 10, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> See, long bar = less reaching



repped.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I don't think I will be seeing my X27 any time soon, it might be on permament loan at Ernie's:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



Not a problem. As the loanee, he is by law required to split any wood you, the loaner, needs split. Not sure if it's cheaper to keep Ernie in food and drink or to put gas in the splitter though!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Good grief... Ain't that like swatting a gnat with a hammer??? I got a Mac 3200 that I use on that size wood Andy...
> :msp_tongue:



And to think I took off the long bar and put this shorty on it. Its nice to be a safe distance from the wood that you are cutting.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2012)

StihlyinEly


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, I put up a review of that 2 way log splitter in the firewood section. Could anyone else that ran it and has thoughts on it chime in on this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/190097.htm


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2012)

*Seems Like We Took A Lot of the Same Photos!*

A few more:

Philbert

*Denny*






*Split Decision*





*2-Way*





*High Level Perspective*


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2012)

*A Few More!*

Three Guys - One Log

Philbert

*Andydodgegeek Sized*





*Tree Monkey Gets It Done*





*Beefy Right Sizing*


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 12, 2012)

just wanted to thank everyone for a great first AS outing :msp_thumbsup:

somebody got the weather, food and fun just right! Thank you hosts !

also want it on the record that I did beat chainsawnut460,

even if my saw was bigger and I will never beat him again-


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> just wanted to thank everyone for a great first AS outing :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> somebody got the weather, food and fun just right! Thank you hosts !
> 
> ...



Yes it was nice meeting you too. Gonna have to get you to some more GTG's.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 12, 2012)

I also must comment on the weekends festivities. It was alot of fun- good food, good people, good working, good weather. All and all a great weekend in my book. This was also my first gtg and am looking forward to more. I am planning to attend tree monkeys gtg, and also want to go to the one down in south central Missouri in april. Is anyone else planning to go to either of these? I am having a good time meeting all of the nice people here and look forward to playing with you again.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I also must comment on the weekends festivities. It was alot of fun- good food, good people, good working, good weather. All and all a great weekend in my book. This was also my first gtg and am looking forward to more. I am planning to attend tree monkeys gtg, and also want to go to the one down in south central Missouri in april. Is anyone else planning to go to either of these? I am having a good time meeting all of the nice people here and *look forward to playing with you again*.



WTH did yous Wisconsinites do to this guy?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 12, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I also must comment on the weekends festivities. It was alot of fun- good food, good people, good working, good weather. All and all a great weekend in my book. This was also my first gtg and am looking forward to more. I am planning to attend tree monkeys gtg, and also want to go to the one down in south central Missouri in april. Is anyone else planning to go to either of these? I am having a good time meeting all of the nice people here and look forward to playing with you again.



The GTGs reflect the personalities of those who come, but are a lot about testosterone and cookie cutting times. Not totally. Don't get me wrong. A GTG is a ton of fun in its own way.

A charity cutting is a ton of fun in a different way. Last Sunday we came together primarily to help people who needed help. We sure had fun racing some saws and doing the dirty saw dancing too, but it was a secondary consideration. Most of us who came heat with wood, and we know how hard the work is getting it felled, hauled, bucked, split and stacked. Skol the charity cutting, where everyone wins! 

At a GTG, there is no charity, but there ARE losers! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 12, 2012)

As some of you know , there was a reporter out there the day we were cutting and splitting. 
Here is a link to the article that he wrote.

Splitting wood for a cause - Press Publications/Kanabec.com: News


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool article.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 12, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> As some of you know , there was a reporter out there the day we were cutting and splitting.
> Here is a link to the article that he wrote.
> 
> Splitting wood for a cause - Press Publications/Kanabec.com: News



He was out there on Sunday? Durn, never saw him. Would have been fun to rub shoulders with a fellow journalist. Well, color me a former journalist. 

Great day, great cause, great result!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 12, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> The GTGs reflect the personalities of those who come, but are a lot about testosterone and cookie cutting times. Not totally. Don't get me wrong. A GTG is a ton of fun in its own way.
> 
> A charity cutting is a ton of fun in a different way. Last Sunday we came together primarily to help people who needed help. We sure had fun racing some saws and doing the dirty saw dancing too, but it was a secondary consideration. Most of us who came heat with wood, and we know how hard the work is getting it felled, hauled, bucked, split and stacked. Skol the charity cutting, where everyone wins!
> 
> At a GTG, there is no charity, but there ARE losers! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



That's the beauty of the okmok GTG'S... It's all about the people and saws... And food... And stuff... Just ask Wendell...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> the okmok GTG'S



Here we go again with the inside jokes. Might you clue in us clueless loser wasteoids? Oh #### it. Whatever.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 13, 2012)

almost forgot, anybody got Jake's phone number? He left his saw with me-


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 13, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Here we go again with the inside jokes. Might you clue in us clueless loser wasteoids? Oh #### it. Whatever.



Steve, nothing rude intended there, he is referring to the Oklahoma Missouri Arkansas gtgs. That's just an abbreviation.


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Jan 13, 2012)

*It's Barb*



HEAVY FUEL said:


> Steve, nothing rude intended there, he is referring to the Oklahoma Missouri Arkansas gtgs. That's just an abbreviation.



I have some of Sarah's bowls and want to get them to her. I need an address. Someone call and give it to me please. 715-866-4970 Thanks guys. You are the best.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Beefie do you have any pictures of those big sturgeon you could post. Also it would be cool to have some pics of the 090 cutting ice if you got any. That saw was fun.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Beefie do you have any pictures of those big sturgeon you could post. Also it would be cool to have some pics of the 090 cutting ice if you got any.



Any photos of you filleting the sturgeon with the 090 would also be fun to see!

Just sayin . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Beefie (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't have any pics of ice cutting or sturgeon. I will work on it for this year, spearing is in the middle of February so It will be alittle bit before I get any pics up. I think one of my buddies has some pics he could send me , I will see what I can do. First we need some cold weather, only 3-8" of ice out there right now.

Beefie


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 13, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> almost forgot, anybody got Jake's phone number? He left his saw with me-



Can one of you guys port this? and i could still beat dave with that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 13, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Can one of you guys port this? and i could still beat dave with that:hmm3grin2orange:



I think Treemonkey could, bet it would be a screamer. 

Hey wetgunpowder empty your pm box will ya.


Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, okmok did sound kinda cool. Like one of the names of the warrior race in "The Fifth Element."


----------



## Beefie (Jan 13, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Well, okmok did sound kinda cool. Like one of the names of the warrior race in "The Fifth Element."



I think you were just bzzing on two many pain pills and beer when you typed that one Stihly:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 13, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I think you were just bzzing on two many pain pills and beer when you typed that one Stihly:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



No way.... OKMOK GTG is the place to be for a massive saw count and general debauchery... 
It's how we roll...


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 13, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Can one of you guys port this? and i could still beat dave with that:hmm3grin2orange:



dream on Jake ! I got a secret weapon for racin that orange saw of yours:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> dream on Jake ! I got a secret weapon for racin that orange saw of yours:



Must be the new Poulan Pro equivalent of a 562.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 14, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> must be the new poulan pro equivalent of a 562.



p562 9v


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> p562 9v



Monkey will mod it to 14.4, maybe even 18.2.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2012)

how did i get roped into this? so you want me to port that cheaply made, all plastic, gutless, over priced,little pos that is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to heavy, and get it to out cut a ms660?:bang: ok but it's gona cost ya


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 14, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> how did i get roped into this? so you want me to port that cheaply made, all plastic, gutless, over priced,little pos that is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to heavy, and get it to out cut a ms660?:bang: ok but it's gona cost ya



:monkeyn::monkeyn::monkeyn::monkeyn: monkey says:
woods mod,any saw,$250.00 plus any needed parts

tell ya what, make a deal- Jake and I stay outta your shop for two weeks so you can get some work done, that should be better than cash :msp_smile:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> :monkeyn::monkeyn::monkeyn::monkeyn: monkey says:
> woods mod,any saw,$250.00 plus any needed parts
> 
> tell ya what, make a deal- Jake and I stay outta your shop for two weeks so you can get some work done, that should be better than cash :msp_smile:



it's all the extra parts thats gona cost ya


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 14, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> it's all the extra parts thats gona cost ya



AND we got caught sneakin into the shop today too- better rethink this I guess


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 22, 2012)

When are we going to get together again and do some cutting? It was alot of fun.


----------



## wendell (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I gots a new saw that needs to get in some wood.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 22, 2012)

And I want to use my freshly tree monkey modded 064.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 22, 2012)

chainsawnut460 and I spied that 064 in treemonkey's shop, but all we got was a demonstration of the compression when he pulled the started rope for us- IMPRESSIVE !!

video to follow ??


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 22, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> chainsawnut460 and I spied that 064 in treemonkey's shop, but all we got was a demonstration of the compression when he pulled the started rope for us- IMPRESSIVE !!
> 
> video to follow ??



I need to sharpen the chain and wait for next weekend and I will get a video. I get home from work and dont have daylight to make a good video durring the week. I got to run it at Scotts place sounded good but chain was real dull. Also ran a 460 he had just modded and it was a real strong saw. I chatted with Scott for a while and he seems to be a very knowledgable guy, I enjoyed our visit. I am looking forward to going down to the gtg at his shop in march, I hope the weather treats us well. I dont want to spoil the surprise but he has a very nice chunk of oak for us to turn to chips.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 28, 2012)

anybody have a phone number for Jake? He left something in my truck:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 29, 2012)

opcorn: lets see wear this goes.


Beefie


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 29, 2012)

thats my old muffler off my old 372 for those who dont know i gave it to lmbrman and now need it back for a 385 im building and im surprised lmbrman didnt already have that on one of his saws


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 29, 2012)

Beefie said:


> opcorn: lets see wear this goes.
> 
> 
> Beefie





he will prolly run it and kick my butt-


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 29, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> he will prolly run it and kick my butt-



Yeah proably again haha


----------



## Philbert (Jan 29, 2012)

Almost have my saws cleaned up from the last trip.

I thought Grandpatractor was dissing me when he told me I had 'weak springs'! Thought it was some kind of Wisconsin insult. 

Turns out he was referring to the clutch springs on my new-to-me saw. Stihl dealer confirmed that you may need to change these after 25 years or so. Who knew? They look the same . . . .

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 29, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> anybody have a phone number for Jake? He left something in my truck:



i have the rest of that 385, ideas?:biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 29, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have the rest of that 385, ideas?:biggrin:



That is very pretty. I would keep going with the pink and flowery look, nothing says I am a real man like using a pink flowery chainsaw.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 29, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have the rest of that 385, ideas?:biggrin:



I do have paint left, and my daughter has plenty of princess stickers 

and now that I think of it, he was asking me if I had a bar for that 385 - what contrasts well with that pink ?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 29, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I do have paint left, and my daughter has plenty of princess stickers
> 
> and now that I think of it, he was asking me if I had a bar for that 385 - what contrasts well with that pink ?



Violets are purple and some tulips are yellow. My wife said brown-eyed susans are brown in the center and yellow on the outside. I think she is talking about flowers.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 29, 2012)

poor jake


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 29, 2012)

i knew i shoulda brought that saw home haha scott just cant resist it now that hes jumpin on the husky ship


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 29, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> i knew i shoulda brought that saw home haha scott just cant resist it now that hes jumpin on the husky ship



go back to sleep jake, it's just a bad dream


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 29, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> go back to sleep jake, it's just a bad dream



you just wait when its all done youll be begging me to sell it to you haha even though your the ones gona do all the "interesting" stuff to it


----------



## wendell (Jan 30, 2012)

So, is chainsawnut the pretty young boy that was trying to score with the young ladies of Grantsburg at the last GTG?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, is chainsawnut the pretty young boy that was trying to score with the young ladies of Grantsburg at the last GTG?



yep


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 30, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> yep



He was the young fellow that was wearing the utility belt that would of made batman jealous.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey lmbrman do you have any Purple paint, and some barnry stickers.:hmm3grin2orange:



Beefie


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 30, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Hey lmbrman do you have any Purple paint, and some barnry stickers.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Beefie



got the paint, searching for stickers, but most of stuff at our house is princess 

I can't wait for the thread on the build of this saw-


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, is chainsawnut the pretty young boy that was trying to score with the young ladies of Grantsburg at the last GTG?



he is a young guy, no comment on purty-


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 30, 2012)

i almost feel sorry for him, well almost.:msp_lol::rose:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 30, 2012)

why? i can take it, and anybody who knows me knows i can dish it out too soooo its all good boys, its okay to be jealous of the guy whos good all the good looking young ladys staring at him haha


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 30, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> why? i can take it, and anybody who knows me knows i can dish it out too soooo its all good boys, its okay to be jealous of the guy whos good all the good looking young ladys staring at him haha



:msp_wub:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 30, 2012)

In all fairness, Jake takes more than a little crap from me, and yet he came over yesterday when I was in a jam and helped. Even brought his gf along- think he is lucky.

did I mention that she sharpens his chains ?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 31, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> In all fairness, Jake takes more than a little crap from me, and yet he came over yesterday when I was in a jam and helped. Even brought his gf along- think he is lucky.
> 
> did I mention that she sharpens his chains ?



she has to, he can't


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 31, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> she has to, he can't



oh come on i can sharpen my own chain, as long as its not square ground and im working on that, but i figure if shes there and bored why not?


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 31, 2012)

did no one see me get beat by jds 7900? and then i went and sharpened my chain and cut that huge cookie off that was like a 1/4 inch thick


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 31, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> did no one see me get beat by jds 7900? and then i went and sharpened my chain and cut that huge cookie off that was like a 1/4 inch thick



I remember beating you, and I remember some really good chocolate chip cookies, never seen you sharpen a chain :msp_tongue:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 31, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I remember beating you, and I remember some really good chocolate chip cookies, never seen you sharpen a chain :msp_tongue:



ohhhhh do you remember when scott walked up with his 046 by any chance?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure she'll sharpen your chain, but will she gut your deer and clean your fish? If she will you oughta marry her. I married mine.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sure she'll sharpen your chain, but will she gut your deer and clean your fish? If she will you oughta marry her. I married mine.



good point hmmmm? ill work on that


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2012)

New Interfaith Charity Cut Thread!!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210227.htm


----------

